# Sticky  Do you give your pets Heartworm Preventatives



## dkpeters

I'm finding such mixed opinions on this, even from vets! I'd love to know what everyone here thinks.


----------



## Joolye

Jyra used to get the monthly Heartgard tablet, but now she gets a yearly heartworm vaccination


----------



## Guest

I don't give my two boys heartworm here. The vet told me that it is not a problem in this part of the country.
;0) If it is working well, don't bother to fix it.


----------



## dkpeters

I think that's where I'm running into the mixed messages here from vets. I'm in North Dakota (Hi neighbor Gaily!) and some vets push it and others don't. 
Very confusing. I think I'll go see if I can find info on reported cases in my state just for the heck of it.


----------



## aja sedona

Both girls get Heartgard monthly, all year. A dog on the other street in my development had heartworm disease (probably because the moron owners didn't bother to do anything for this dog) so I will not take any chances...

They also get the Lyme preventative vaccination, another dog on my street (black lab) tested positive for Lyme last year and had to be on meds for months...


----------



## NYCdoggie

We do Interceptor May through Nov.


----------



## JeanKBBMM

No, that's not some strange pasta dish, it is a heartworm infested heart. I feel compelled to share that picture whenever I can.


----------



## Guest

I do not give heartworm preventative to Jewely. I did have her tested when I adopted her not knowing her background or previous location..she tested negative.

According to my vet there hasn't been a case of heartworm in this area.....yet.


----------



## spiritsmom

I give the fuzzybutts either Interceptor or Heartgard May-Nov. Around here I have far too many HW+ dogs at the shelter - just put 2 of them down for that reason on Tuesday (we usually treat but one dog wasn't temperamentally sound and the other had already been with us 1 month raising her litter and had begun to go kennel crazy).

Anyone here do the Proheart 6 months shot? We just started using that at the shelter for all the dogs but I was concerned about using it for my own dogs - seems like too much meds all at once.


----------



## mehitabel

Lucy gets the yummy heartworm treat once a month and always will. Here in the South you just can't take chances, even when they're on the flea meds.


----------



## dkpeters

I've heard bad things about the shots. There's even talk about class action suits due to all the dog deaths. My friend's perfectly healthy golden retriever became ill and died from heart problems 6 mo. after getting the shot.


----------



## spiritsmom

I don't think I'll use for my own, I hadn't realized our shelter was switching to that method until I was told to give a dog his HW shot. We'll see how it goes with them.


----------



## agilegsds

Yes, absolutely. I've had to treat two rescues for heartworm disease. And with so many dogs coming out of shelters HW+, it's such a simple step to prevent a fatal disease. But I would never do the ProHeart injection. A friend's Westie died the day after getting it and he was just given a clean bill of health by his vet. Even Fort Dodge admits there have been deaths reported "in the field" from it. Monthly tabs for me from April through November.


----------



## Ursa Lunar

We give the monthly heartworm preventative in the warmer months, don't like to take chances. It's not common up here, but all the same I fell better doing the preventatives. Of the five home on our little road that have dogs two of those homes have dogs that have become sick from Lyme (not just tested positive, but have become sick) and I recall my G'ma's GSD that lived it's entire life in northern NY state having had heartworm. As much as I worry about the possible ill effects of these preventatives, I worry more about my puppers becoming dibilitatingly ill.


----------



## Pat Moreno

Yes, I give it to all three the first of every month. We are in the south. Have seen too many come into rescue with heartworms.

Pat


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

All of my animals are on heatworm preventatives and I will tell you why. I worked for a vet for two years and I saw a LOT of dogs diagnosed with HW disease. Some of them, by the way, were not diagnosed until after they were dead--a horrible way to die in case your wondering. Others were diagnosed when the owners brought them in for a complaint like coughing or exercise intolerance, or when an owner came in for a routine annual exam and requested a HW test. The animals who were treated had to endure a round of poison to their system about 10 times as bad as any HW prevention out there. We kept them overnight because it often made them very ill--some dogs with the worst cases of worms would even go into seizures. Even the ones who handled it well had to endure a lot. HW treatment is a time consuming process that involves treating, testing, retreating, retesting for several weeks, during which time exercise must be restricted. It involves blood draws--not just the tiny amount needed for a standard Occult test, but a testtube full (what they call a "knox" test, which was once the only way to diagnose the problem.) Dogs with HW disease are not always healthy even after successful treatment--the worms can permanantly damage the heart, causing complications which last for the rest of their life. A life which, by the way, may now be shortened significantly.

I had the unhappy experience of watching a dog die from HW disease once. The owner was playing ball with the dog (a boxer) when he just keeled over and began gasping. By the time he reached the clinic the dog had foam and blood pouring from his nose; he was choking; his tongue was blue. We put him on oxygen, but his lungs were so filled with fluid from his heart failure it didn't help. He died. When the doctor performed a necropsy he found a heart completely filled with worms--like the picture Jean posted. The dogs owners requested that we keep the heart and put it on display...to educate people.


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

...one other thing. For the people who treat their dogs only during the warmer months, please make sure to have your dogs HW tested BEFORE you restart prevention. Giving HW prevention to a dog which is HW positive is very dangerous and, in cases, has been fatal.


----------



## griz

Unbridled , thats old school thinking. Many vets now suggest a 2-3 year span between testing for HW. The newer medications do not affect the dog and HWs the same way. Infact when i worked at a vets office, we often put HW + dogs on monthly preventative to keep any NEW heartworms from developing( the monthly only wipes out the filaria with in the first 45 days of development, but doesn't affect the adults). The vet even surmised that the adults would eventually die a natural death, and being on the preventative was like being on birth control for the heartworms.




> The new monthly heartworm prevention medications are safer to use than the
> older diethylcarbamazine (DEC) based medications. DEC could cause serious
> illness and even death in a patient given the medication while harboring
> heartworm microfilaria. Preventing this occurrence was the original reason
> for annual testing. The newer monthly heartworm medications do not cause
> serious reactions in the great majority of cases in which microfilaria are
> present and are actually used commonly as microfilaricidal treatments after
> the adult heartworms are eliminated. Due to this, many vets are comfortable
> testing at longer intervals now. I think that the American Heartworm
> Society recommendation is "every two to three years" at this time.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

> Originally posted by griz:
> *The vet even surmised that the adults would eventually die a natural death, and being on the preventative was like being on birth control for the heartworms.*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*

Okay, if they have found that HW prevention isn't harmful to a positive dog then that's great. That doesn't mean, in my opinion, that testing isn't necessary. The adult worms could be damaging the dog's heart while they wait to die of natural causes. I am willing to go the 3 year route with vaccines, but I've seen too many people take the gamble with HW prevention and lose.

Also, I was under the impression that it was illegal to dispense HW prevention without a prescription and that the prescription could only be legally obtained if a dog tested negative of heartworms no longer than 12 months before. But maybe that is a state, not a federal, law.

I'm surprised you call my posts old school--I only stopped working as a tech 3 months ago and these were the guidelines we followed. And my current vet (a different one than I worked for) is adament about yearly tests and year-round prevention for dogs. But I supposed every vet has his own opinions on matters like this. Bottom line is it's up to the owners to educate themselves and make choices _they_ are comfortable with. I would be comfortable with nothing less than a tablet once a month, year round (we live in a high risk area) and a yearly blood test. Obviously others feel differently.









[ April 20, 2004, 11:08 PM: Message edited by: Unbridled Brunette ]


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Nope - never have, never will. I have my dogs tested every year (the older gilr twice a year).

Jean - how long had that dog had Heartworm - the one from the photo?? A dog couldn't get THAT advanced and not show outward signs of a problem. GOOD owners don't let their dogs get THAT sick without taking action.


----------



## JeanKBBMM

I don't know---here is the link---
http://www.harboranimal.com/


----------



## griz

In my area they test every 2 years.There is no law stating such as you said, its the vets discression.


----------



## Guest

In the FL Keys, no choice...hot all the time-the mosquitos can be the size of cats.









Our dogs get HW prevention. Bailey our 2 yr old has been on Heartgard, ProHeart, and now Interceptor.
Our new rescued addition, Bud came with ProHeart. He is suppose to go back to the vet tomorrow for follow up work and his next injection of Pro Heart for the next 6 mos.

My husband is active duty military and some military bases have vet services and some don't...that should explain why Bailey has been on three different types of HW prevention.

Any thoughts on if I should get Bud re-injected with ProHeart tomorrow? Or should I start him on the tasty meaty pills monthly?









Thanks,


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

Hmm. I'm going to ask Sabaka's vet tomorrow if yearly testing in order to refill prescriptions is a state law. The old vet (my ex boss) told his employs and his clients it was law...but he also charged people who shopped at Petmeds Express about twice what he charged everyone else (to get back at them for not buying HW prevention from him). So I guess he could have been lying to screw people out of money...


----------



## Ashten

If you give your dog the heartworm vaccination, in my opinion, your dog is more likley to die from that than heartworm.

I have a link to a news article on the heartworm vaccination. Over 400 dogs have died from it in a year. I will post it tommorrow. I am at home and the link is on my work computer.


----------



## Ashten

Here is a link to the news story on the heartworm injection/vaccine. 
http://cbsnewyork.com/investigates/local_story_061162738.html


----------



## Guest

My dog Charlie gets heartworm medicine monthly all year. We live in a high mosquito populated area. I have seen other dogs suffer through heartworms and would never want that for Charlie


----------



## bjoy02

> I am willing to go the 3 year route with vaccines, but I've seen too many people take the gamble with HW prevention and lose.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I haven't personally known anyone who took chances and lost, but I have seen many HW+ local shelter dogs, and that's enough to convince me that it's just not worth the risk. I use Advantage Duo for fleas/ticks and heartworm prevention.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Here in FL HW is horrible. Many years ago a vet would not give med to a dog until after they tested positive for heartworms, then they would treat. I went through it with a couple of my dogs. Then we thought it was a miracle when they came out with the daily meds. 

In the past I have had the neighbors on both sides of me have HW+ dogs, at the same time! Most adult dogs going through the shelter down here are HW+. So you can see, it is very common. Something I had never heard before about a year ago is the treatment of dogs with mild cases of HW with the preventative. So many times now is not whether the shelter dogs are HW+, but how bad. 

In my county we are required to have a yearly rabies shot so to keep track I also have them tested for heartworms at the same time.


----------



## NancyJ

South Carolina

You bet! and I test as well.

Our Springer died at 14 due to congestive heart failure due to heartworms (confirmed) as we did not test, but she was on preventive all her life.and never showed clinical signs until it was too late......but we missed one winter dose and that was enough


----------



## moxie

This is not usually something they recommend in this area. After seeing that picture, I think I will ask my Vet when we go for a scheduled appointment this afternoon.


----------



## sergeismom

We give Effie her tablet every month, since we live in the South.

In PA, we only gave tablets in the summer, our vet was OK with it.


----------



## keran

Yes monthly interceptor.


----------



## keran

I like to give it year round because of the protection against other types of worms,


----------



## Guest

We don't because of where we live. When we lived in MI we gave it to the dog monthly April/May through Oct/Nov.


----------



## Heidi's Mom

Heidi gets Interceptor every month, year round. I don't care to take any chances with my girl.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Yep, everyone here gets it every month.


----------



## hipster36

Lola gets her monthly heartworm pill (Heartgard Plus) from May to October! I'm not taking any chances and dogs usually get blood tested only every 2nd year!


----------



## Sashmom

yes, Heartgard all yr, the mosquitoes here are really BAD. He gets a blood test before they prescribe it.


----------



## Guest

Pro Heart....once every six months.


----------



## JillC

All 3 of my dogs get Heartguard chews every month plus flea (I think advantage) meds. Would not want to take any chances on one of my babies getting sick. Too many dogs die from heartworms because their people don't care enough to take care of the babies.


----------



## Tom & Jake

Yep once a month Heartguard! Wouldnt miss it...


----------



## Mundt

Our first GS, Joey, had heartworms, and survived the treatment by the time we got him. So for the rest of his life we treated him with Heartgard. Our second GS Casey also. With our present, Major, APL had treated him with a combination heartworm, flea and tick. So with him we went with Revolution. Recommended by our vet, and a woman who works in his office uses it on all the dogs she owns. 
Revolution is more reasonably priced than Heartgard and it's companion Frontline. It only costs an arm as opposed to and arm and a leg.


----------



## dogangel

Yep.All six of them are on both Sentinel (for any kind of worms, not only heart worms), and Frontline for fleas and ticks. I will not take any chances. I don't want my babies to get sick.... and we live in the deep South, and God knows there are gazillions of crawling and flying pests out here...


----------



## Sheppy Mom

It's almost scary how many differing veterinary opinions there are regarding if, how, and how often we should use HW preventative. As a result, it seems that there _is_ no ideal solution other than to do what we as individuals feel is best.

My dogs get Interceptor once a month like clockwork--no forgetfulness here. I prefer the smaller doses because I don't think _any_ living creature should be subjected to that much foreign substance in one shot (except for penicillin, like when I had strep throat, but that's another story.







)

My dogs stay on Interceptor year-round because an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I will do everything in my power to prevent my pups from getting such a horrible disease.

I will continue to have my dogs HW tested yearly. I don't think $80 ($40 per dog) a year is too much to spend if it means keeping them healthy.


----------



## JeanKBBMM

I am wondering why some vets don't recommend as well-are there areas in this country where there are no mosquitoes? If so...that sounds great! 

I have a heartworm positive foster right now and I have to say-taking care of them is frightening. I give everyone credit who has taken dogs through treatment. I now know what a challenge it is. Of course, when you look at this amazing dog who is a victim of circumstance, there's not much you can do but try. 

Here is something called an incidence map from http://www.heartwormsociety.org/canineheartworminfo.htm#treatment that I thought was interesting. Not exactly sure how to interpret it fully (I get the dark areas have more HW...not sure about the areas with none-maybe no reported cases?)









[ July 08, 2004, 03:06 PM: Message edited by: JeanKBBMM ]


----------



## JeanKBBMM

> Originally posted by JeanKBBMM:
> *
> Not exactly sure how to interpret it fully (I get the dark areas have more HW...not sure about the areas with none-maybe no reported cases?)
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah-must be no reported cases, which if you aren't testing for it, you won't have any. Or maybe I am inferring too much from the fact that WVA has less than others in the area. I am assuming that is because they are not testing for it.


----------



## Guest

Yep. Tested every year, then Heartgard from April through October.


----------



## juliakl

I give my three dogs monthly Heartgard year-round because Louisiana is full of mosquitoes year-round. These suckers (literally!) are HUGE.

With GSD rescue, I fostered several GSDs and one Rottweiler (at least she was black & tan!) who had to go through heartworm treatment. It was awful because even though they were all relatively young -- 2 to 4 years old -- there was no guarantee that they would make it. It's a two month process, so that is a long time to be paranoid about every cough and their lethargy while being treated.

The Rottie did not make it.







She had come so far in such a short period of time. It makes me so angry that her previous owner cared so little for her.







Seeing a dog suffer from heartworms and/or from treatment is no fun, folks.

If you live in the south, I recommend giving your dog(s) Heartgard every month.

Julia


----------



## MyDogsMom

Personally I would be giving my dogs the preventive if I lived in an area that showed the mosquitoes that carry that nasty stuff by the above map. My hubby brought home a purebred Shih-Tzu Aug 4 03, that was in very bad shape!! She had been "dumped", the hair was so matted that the only way to get her clean was to clip down to the skin! Including her tail. On Aug 6 03 I took her to the vet (1st app I could get) and found out she was heartworm positive. The vet asked if I wanted to give her up since I only had her 2 days, I said no way. The vet told me the worms were so bad that Chancey (the dog) would have to go through a 2 phase treatment, it would be very expensive and she may not beable to handle it because of the other health issues besides. I told her I didn't care and needed to try. This poor thing was a snuggle-bug from the very beginning and looked at you with nothing but pure love! Well, as of Mar 8 04 Chancey is offically heartworm free and all other issues are gone as well, except for being allgeric to flea saliva. So I tend to be quite fanatic about using a prevenative. I never want to go through that again!!!


----------



## mamacougar

Heartgard Plus every 45 days so as to not build up toxicity Jan


----------



## Shandril2

Absolutely. Every month (just started my pup).
The shelters have lots of cases around here of positive dogs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/green.gif


----------



## Guest

justice gets Revolution. topical parasiticide. it's for heartworm, fleas and mites. monthly from june to november.


----------



## Erco Gsd

Interceptor or Ivomac which is made by heartguard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif


----------



## Puppysmoocher

Yup. From April to December, all the pups get Sentinel as well as Frontline. The cats get an injectable Program as well as Frontline too. Once you've had fleas in the house, you don't take any chances!

Cleo & Zona's Mom,

Leslie


----------



## Guest

Yes.
I've seen too many dogs succumb to heartworm infestation, in our neck of the woods.


----------



## pam4390

Every 14th of the month; 12 months a year. Even in Pennsylvania you still have mosquitos in November sometimes.


----------



## bellaboo

Absolutely-Bella is on Heartguard. My family had a sheltie that died from heartworms - he was not diagnosed until it was too late- and no way am I taking chances with this little furry girl!


----------



## czgsd

Yes - Heartgard Plus.


----------



## schadrach

I use Interceptor
Judy


----------



## NancyJ

South Carolina - interceptor - year round - every month..


----------



## Rose Hutch

Heartgard and Frontline Plus, no heartworms, but the fleas are horrid this year, found some on the doggers even after their frontline was applied, geez.


----------



## Guest

Always, Heartguard during the warm months(April- November), seen to many dogs over the years and the ravages of heartworm are terrible


----------



## Lovetullys

Absolutely. Heartguard Plus from March - December Kathy, Sophie, Murphy and Kaos


----------



## Erco Gsd

Interceptor


----------



## srfd44-2

My guys are on Intercepter. Just to let those of you that use the ProHeart injection that it was taken off the market. Bad things. Your vet should have you switch to another form of preventive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## khurley

We don't have heartworm here (Idaho). Something to do with the mosquitoes not having a long enough life span, I think. It kindof bothered me because I've never heard of anyone around here using Heartworm preventatives, so I called my vet to find out why that is, and he told me the above.


----------



## elsie

revolution, year round

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nono.gif no bugs on my baby

not even a tick, in 2 years! the stuff works.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Heartguard Plus April through October


----------



## Bacchus225

Yes, yes, yes.
All year long!!! 
In South Louisiana you don't want to take any chances.


----------



## rleng616

Northern Ohio - Heartguard Plus - March through November


----------



## MYGSDNITRO

Interceptor year round.


----------



## harmony

Absolutely = Interceptor every six weeks for everyone! 
Learning a lot about heartworm when doing rescue you can treat a heartworm+ dog with Heartguard but not Interceptor. In the south it would be crazy not to give all year around, but in the north in the cold months you are safe and the warm months you give it. If one is doing rescue and takes in a heartworm + dog know matter where you live you are exposing your own dogs and people around you dogs to this horrid thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/429.gif. It seems to me if I lived in lets say Maine and brought a dog up there from the south Tn, GA and it was heartworm+ and people around didn't have their dogs on preventative what do you think is going to happen? I have never been to Maine but used it for an example because it is way north, lol. Well it was just a thought because when I did rescue there was dogs i brought in that had different things and from talking to my vet we didn't have those problems around here, but me = just brought it around didn't I...


----------



## harmony

meaning you just really never know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paranoid.gif...
Even with my dogs on prevenative they still get tested every two years.


----------



## mindi

Absolutely. Heartguard Plus monthly. As well as regular testing with checkups.


----------



## Guest

We give our dogs heartworm preventatives once every two months. I use a liquid formula orally.


----------



## Rose Hutch

Harmony,

Heartworms are ONLY passed through mosquitoes, and it takes about 3 weeks after a mosquito bites an infected dog, to be able to pass it on. I talked to my vet about this alot after I brought TJ home from North Carolina and found out he had heartworms at age 10. I do so wish the shelter had told me first. That was an expensive surprise.


----------



## Barb E

No.
Most of the vets that I have talked to here feel that in my little part of Oregon it's not needed. I will have Dante tested each year though.
I must say I was surprised to see any dots in my area of Oregon.
Now where the breeder lives in Southern Oregon...different story with different climat


----------



## manb1

Yes, she'll be on them year 'round - lots of mosquitos here on Cape Cod, plus we travel with the animals in our camper to other sites. That map was interesting (thanks, JeanKBBM) - it explains why our dogs didn't get the heart worm preventives when we lived in Northern Maine (too cold for anything to live  - and those sled dogs could outrun the mosquitos! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15.gif


----------



## roman

what part of the country? wonder why???/


----------



## jmincy

I use a liquid form of ivormectin orally every 6 weeks. The cost comparison to heartguard is incredible. I pay about $45 for 2 year supply for my 3 large dogs. There is a very good article from a proffesor of vet med at Texas A&M about heartworm treatment and expense and the availability of over the counter medications and dosing recomendations. I will see if I can find it again and post it up.


----------



## MPHS

I also use the liquid form of Ivomic. They even make it in Generic & I pay $38.00 for a 50ml bottle. Have been using this as my HW prevenative and wormer for over 16 years. Being in the south, always use it monthly and year round

Nancy T
Memphis


----------



## dantesmom

Absolutely! Dante is given Interceptor ... one GSD pup that I had gotten back in 1989 had whipworm. It's a very hard parasite to get out of your property, and Interceptor worms whipworm as well, so that's what I use. Even though we're in upstate NY, our weather is so fickle that I keep Dante on it all year. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/pinksmile.gif


----------



## Sanstar

We stopped giving our dogs allmost everything when our Boo was diagnosed with a auto immune disease. Anything that goes into his body could cause a fatal reaction. After alot of research we made the decision to keep giving him his supplements for his joints. But stopped the heartworm preventatives.


----------



## zenasheart

Yes, Zena gets Heartguard every month. I have, also, given the liquid form mentioned by others when I had more than one dog to give it to(cost wise it was the cheapest). I am not sure that I will ever consider the shot form. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## sharp

Heartguard monthly and Frontline+ monthly. My GSD was Heartworm positive (and only 44lbs) when I chose to adopt him from the shelter here. I built him up for a couple of months before he took a one dose treatment. He was in a great deal of pain for about the first 24 hours, but gladly is 80+ lbs now, and on the monthly doses. He will be rechecked at 6 months after the treatment. My vet said that some animals can live their normal life with heartworms if given the monthly treatment to eliminate any new worms. The problem with that treatment method is the possiblity of damage to the lungs, which is where the worms are flopping around in the bloodstream (while rooted in the heart). After having the "choice" to adopt this great guy, knowing he was heartworm positive, I called a dozen or so vets in my area to discuss treatment and costs of treatment. Most recommended 2 injections (I believe they all are arsonic based) 1 month apart with complete kennal rest for 2 months. Due to Baron's low ranking on the worm scale, my vet and I decided on the single injection, 6 months of preventative, and rechecking at 6 months. This was around $250 I think. Other estimates went up to $600 or so (Petsmart). He seems to be OK, however he loves playing ball and I get a little worried when he gets winded after playing. Perhaps this isn't the proper place for this question, but do your GSDs pant a lot after running (full speed) for 5 minutes or so? He's my first GSD so I really don't know what to expect. By the way, he is estimated to be 18 to 24 months old. I never had our Chihuahua on hw preventative, but do now.


----------



## Boonesmom

I did have my one 12 year female on the Proheart since it came out until it was taken off the market. She never had any problems from it and my vet swore by it and says it is still going to come back on the market. After reading about now I'm scared of the damage it may have caused that i dont know about. My male that I rescued only had one injection from the proheart until it went off the market. They are all on now interceptor all year round. I like that because it prevents other worms also. They also get frontline from April-Nov. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif


----------



## Guest

I will be starting Max on Heartgard once he's 12 weeks old.


----------



## annie827

I give Heartgard every 6 weeks spring through fall. Blood testing every year.


----------



## Shelia Townsend

Mariah gets a Heartworm tablet once a month all year. She used to get the 6 month shot. But vet stopped using that method.

Shelia


----------



## panzer426

I give monthly pills. we use heartguard. we live in northern louisiana, water water everywhere, so we have tons of mosquitoes. actually only a few cases of heartworm in our county in several years, but I dont want my baby to be the next case.


----------



## rosey516

Heartguard every 6 weeks from April-November. Buster had the Pro-Heart shot and started having seizures right after. I wish my vet(no more) would have given me some more info about it instead of just telling me that it was perfectly safe..


----------



## bnwalker

Yes, I give Interceptor.


----------



## ldpeterson

Yes! We give Heartguard all year round. We live in Texas and with the weather cold one week and hot the next you can never be to sure when the mosquitos and fleas are about to emerge again. I see A LOT of heartworm + dogs in shelters here so I figure better safe than sorry.

Cheers!


----------



## sunnygirl272

Our dogs get Interceptor, fosters get HeartGard Plus, every month yr round. 
Remember that the documented cases of HW are only those that are just that-documented. Those of you that live in areas where people don't get regular vet care for animals, that will affect the statistics. If dogs aren't vetted, vet can't diagnose HW, therefore stats of HW disease in dogs will be off. (Not board members, but other people who live in some of your areas...)


----------



## big_rig

I always thought pets had to me on heartworm medication.


----------



## GSnuts

yes, here in the deep south you have to give them heartworm preventative year round. Heartguard.


----------



## GSD4LIFE

Because Heartgard is so very expensive (for multiple dogs), and because I am in the south- I give all of my dogs .9 cc of Ivomec mixed with methyl cellulose (for taste and fluidity) by mouth once a month. This is a FRACTION of the cost of treating them with Heartgard, and is essentially the same med.


----------



## Levismomma

Yes...Heartguard..year round.


----------



## li3Ruch

I have seen several web sites that recommend giving Ivermectin (sp?) instead of Heartguard because it is "the same thing" and the cost is much less. Does anyone know if this is true, and if it isa safe alternative?


----------



## JMR

I use Ivomec. I have used it for over 10 years and never had a problem. I live in Southwest Florida and heartworm is major problem. Ivomec also covers other worms. I pay $35 for a bottle that takes care of 2 dogs for 3 years.


----------



## nylasmom

I give heartguard year round mostly because my male had to have the treatment and I don't want to put him through that again. Now my 2nd boy coming in also needs the treatment. I did the lyme vac. for my dogs last year and my female still got it and needed the treatment(90$)???Darned if ya do and darned if ya don't!


----------



## shylar

When I lived in the USA I had my terrier on heartworm preventitive. But now no as it is not an issue in this neck of the world.


----------



## SueLS

Hi -- I'm new here, but have some HW history. My oldest son Thor is a rescue. Upon his rescue, it was discovered he had heartworms -- quite severe. Due to his incredible personality and love for people, rather than put him down the rescuer and vet decided he would have the treatments and a chance to survive the disease. We became his foster parents at that point, and were with him through all of this. The treatment is harsh and long. We were blessed to have Thor come through the treatment and is now healthy and happy and adopted by us!!! He is on monthly HW preventative year-round, and we have his blood test done yearly to verify that he is still HW free. Whoever was Thor's first family didn't bother, he paid a price -- thankfully, he's doing great and will be loved forever!! If there is any chance at all that there could be heartworm in your area, treat your dog; it truly would break your heart to see what those worms will do -- the picture above reflects that!

Sue


----------



## Lyn

Yes. I give my GSD Revolution every month, also to my three cats. It works great...HW's, fleas, ticks. I changed to it a few years ago, because it took care of ear-mites, that my indoor-outdoor cat brought home.


----------



## selzer

In the mosquito/flea months I give the Revolution once a month. In the winter I give them heart guard. I don't want to take any chances. They have River Front Property that grows these Soldier Mosquitoes, as well as a number of other flying stinging things. When the bugs get bad I use Ultrashield flyspray on them too.


----------



## TufaRuth

I have not read all the posts yet, but since I want to travel with my new dog, I suppose it would be a good idea to use some sort of preventitive even if they don't necessarily require it in San Diego, CA. I haven't asked my vet yet (when I get my pup in 2 weeks; I will ask the breeder too). Ruth


----------



## monk

When I had a kennel (multiple dogs) I used Ivomec (for cattle and swine) on all my dogs, year round. Now I use Heartguard Plus year round. As others have said, one just can't chance it in the south.


----------



## Saphire

We have always used the preventative, this year we are trying the Advantage Multi mainly for Heartworm and Fleas.
Last I heard the treatment for Heartworm is arsenic?? Not sure if that is true but surely the preventative is better in the long run then arsenic.


----------



## vjt555

My four get interceptor.


----------



## rinalpn

I follow my breeders advice and give ivomec. It works on numerous worms and is a lot cheaper. Asked my vet about it too and he said if I'm comfortable with drawing up the correct amount than he is all for it. Of course being a nurse I am, and I do.


----------



## MagnumV8

I give my little girl a heartworm treatment every month. I live in Cleveland and the mosquitos get plentiful during the summer.

I highly recommend Revolution brand heartworm treatment. It is a tube of liquid squeezed on the base of the neck. It also controls fleas. This stuff works perfect just for the fleas. And, she's been tested for heartworm, which showed she was clear of it. 

It's a little pricey, $14 per month. But, if you want to make sure your dog is protected from heartworm and fleas, get this stuff immediately.


----------



## selzer

Ok, my girl is four and my boy is one. I have been trying for the past two years to get Arwen bred. Now I have the boy and it finally came to be. The problem is whether or not to use this revolution while she is pregnant. The pamphlet says that it is safe for pregnant and nursing bitches, but has any of used this without problems with the litter?

I also live in North Eastern Ohio, and my property buts against a slow moving river. The mosquitos are "Soldier Mosquitos." Besides them the dear flies and house flies become murderous. I clean the area constantly and put cedar chips down to further hamper the insects. Usually I use a horse fly spray that can be used on dogs but I won't use that while the girl is pregnant. I'd like to hear something before I decide to give my girl her next dose of Revolution though.


----------



## dlandoll

Selzer:
Maybe post this question under a different forum so it doesn't get lost. Its an interesting question (I don't know the answer not being a breeder). 

As for my five dogs they are all on Heartguard Plus year round.


----------



## majornencore

yep, major gets heartguard plus every month. i'd rather not chance him getting it; especially since we used to havewith a dog who had worm problems living with us!( didnt find that out until after he was here!)


----------



## rinalpn

I use ivomec


----------



## cdr22689

well we didnt do the preventatives with Diablo(he was our only dog then)but when he went to the vet we found out he had it and it cost us over 700 dollars and a heck of a time keeping him confined for 6 weeks in a small room!!! he hates being inside and somehow he became aggressive, but after a few weeks of him being ok he was not so aggressive anymore. he lost weight and had to go and get a shot in his back muscles, and had to go back every 2 weeks to get checked on, if you can only imagine trying to take a dog to the vet that hasnt been outside in weeks, he was pretty wound(sp?) up and he absolutely hates or vet!!! everytime we go in that place he tries to go right back out the door! and he barks at the vet very aggressively i have never seen him bark at someone like he does the vet, they have to muzzle him everytime! poor guy i hate what he has been through and he was only 14 months when we found out he had it. still just a young pupper! but anyway now they all get Tri Heart plus all year long since we live in Florida near alot of water


----------



## dawnbryers

yes all of my dogs are on interceptor


----------



## Emonta

Yes--- Della gets the monthly heartguard tablet as well as a dose of Frontline (fleas) monthly. We live in TN, it isn't optional.

Beth


----------



## Smithie86

Ivomec year round


----------



## connies419

QUOTE:

Both girls get Heartgard monthly, all year. A dog on the other street in my development had heartworm disease (probably because the moron owners didn't bother to do anything for this dog) so I will not take any chances... END


I do this too. I've read that there have been heartworm cases reported in all 50 states, but I can't remember where I read it.

Even my 33-allergy dog didn't have any negative reaction to the monthly (which is actually effective for around 40 days) chewy pill (HeartGard).


----------



## connies419

Here's where I read that it has been diagnosed in all fifty states:

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/hw.html

Connie


----------



## dog_diva

<font color="red"> Absolutely! I use Sentinal year round. I also test annually. You never know when a pill may have been upchucked. Helps take care of other internal parasites as well. </font>


----------



## connies419

There is no state with no diagnosed heartworm cases. According the 2nd URL below, it used to be pretty much limited to the south; that's no longer true. 

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/hw.html

http://www.animalclinic.com/hrtworm.htm


----------



## connies419

[ QUOTE ]
We don't have heartworm here (Idaho). Something to do with the mosquitoes not having a long enough life span, I think. It kindof bothered me because I've never heard of anyone around here using Heartworm preventatives, so I called my vet to find out why that is, and he told me the above. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please see the URL below about heartworm in Idaho, from "Idaho Afield."

http://www.idfishnhunt.com/hartworm.htm

It includes this sentence: "The heartworm disease was first recorded in the southeast, in Florida. Today there is not a state in those united states that has not reported cases of heartworm infection." (From "Idaho Afield")


----------



## connies419

Good idea!

There is no state that doesn't have diagnosed heartworm cases. It's great to see all these caring responses!

Connie


----------



## Kebab

I first saw heartworm pictures at the vets when we took little Maisie to the vets for the parasites and hookworms she had last week. Being as we are from England, I had no idea at all what they were or even heard of them til moving to USA. But, we now have Maisie's first Sentinel tablet waiting for her on the 17th she will start her prevention.Better safe than sorry, and, those thing do look disgusting.Unsure what Jake has had up to now, but the paperwork is on the way for him.


----------



## GSDLeaderPup

Monthly, spring through fall. They actually just got theirs yesterday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Towferd

I also use ivermectin. My vet, however recomended to wait until Jake was a year old before using it, so he is on heartgaurd until then.


----------



## Pat Moreno

We give the preventative faithfully first of the month every month throughout the year. In fact, today was the day!

In Florida, we have mosquitos year around it seems.


----------



## RomansMom

Heartguard Plus, every month!


----------



## anbrchdips

Yes Scraps has to take 2 a month due to his size.


----------



## PaulH

Why don't the patents on these very expensive vet meds run out so generics can be prescribed as with human meds? I have always felt something fishy was going on in the business when there has not been any generics. Why does the vet now push 12 months of pills when a few years ago he pushed only 6 months worth. I'm sorry but heartworm pills are necessary but in a way I feel I am getting ripped off.


----------



## Beaulincoln

Definitely! All 3 get Interceptor year round because it helps in the prevention of other worms, yuck! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Wolfsmom

Mine both get Heartguard Plus every month. No exceptions. We live to close to the coast (60 miles away)not to give to them.


----------



## SuzyE

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odimus

Nope...just get tested...it's not necessarily a fatal disease if caught in time...many dogs lived normal lives after.


----------



## JasperLoki

In the summer months.


----------



## bogiesdad

Like clockwork.


----------



## galadybug

In Georgia you try to never miss a dose. Seems like mosquitoes appear during Jan - Feb with only a couple of hours of warmup.


----------



## Shandril2

Never miss a month, even though we have a long winter. Buy six at a time (just cost us $38.00) - I never skip because I use Intercept.


----------



## artisgsd

I never faithfully gave my previous dogs HW preventative, but now that the HW preventative is also a wormer, it's pretty darn convenient when you have puppies! We're starting these puppies off right - particularly since we now live in the middle of farm country, I never know what they'll run into on our walks. To me, like Shandril points out, $38 worth of prevention twice a year (times 2 pups) is worth it to me/us.


----------



## AgileGSDLover

[ QUOTE ]
Nope...just get tested...it's not necessarily a fatal disease if caught in time...many dogs lived normal lives after. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You need to be better informed. How often do you do a HW check. Yearly? So, lets say you check today and its negative. But, you dog gets bitten by an infected mosquito next week. By the time your dog gets checked again the microfilari(sp?) are all grown up and full blown HW! Do you realize the damage they do to the heart and lungs? Do you know that HW treatment is MUCH more expensive than preventative? Do you know that treatment can KILL your dog? NOT worth the risk. I recommend everyone gets better informed and keeps their dogs on HW prev all year. Even when its cold outside, if it warms up enough to get mosquitos your dog is at risk. And, you should ALWAYS test(except in young pups) prior to giving any HW pill. Why? Cause if they have HW and you give a pill your dog could get very ill or even die. Also, did you know that if you dont buy your pills at a vet(like if you go to petmeds express) the company will NOT back up the product? All the makers of prev's(merial, Pfizer) have a 100% guarantee and will pay for treatment of heartworms or intestinal parasites if your dog gets them while on the HW prev. But, the companies DO NOT sell to anyone but vets, so if you buy elsewhere there is no guarantee!


----------



## AgileGSDLover

[ QUOTE ]
Why don't the patents on these very expensive vet meds run out so generics can be prescribed as with human meds? I have always felt something fishy was going on in the business when there has not been any generics. Why does the vet now push 12 months of pills when a few years ago he pushed only 6 months worth. I'm sorry but heartworm pills are necessary but in a way I feel I am getting ripped off. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am a vet tech and hopefully can answer this well. Heartgard, Interceptor and Sentinel(which is just Interceptor with Program added) have patents. Just like any other medicine that comes onto the market. So, until that patent runs out no other company is allowed to make a generic. That patent has since run out on HG and another company has made it(sorry, cant remember the name right now). So, there are now less expensive alternatives. Also, they used to sell 6 months worth, but working in the field I know that most owners never come back for more. So, we started selling only 12 month supply(unless the owner requested less). This isnt a gimmick, its just trying to get the dog year round protection.


----------



## 051977

I use Interceptor. I don't want to take a chance with anything. This is my first GSD/baby, and will take any precautions necessary. FYI - My vet told me that if I purchased the Interceptor directly from them verses Drs. Fosters and SMith or PetMeds. The company that makes Intercepto will pay for the pet's treatment, should he get infected. It is more $ to get it at the vet, but it is nice to have the guarantee. Not sure if that guarantee is only valid there, but I figure if something happens, the company will pick up the vet bill. Hope that helps!


----------



## Blyker

I've been a veterinary technician in a very busy New York hospital for 5 years. In my experience, I've only seen HW+ 3 times. 2 of them were strays and one came from a very poor family that had never taken a dog to a vet. Heartworm is, obviously, more common in warmer climes, where mosquitoes are present yearround. However, most Heartworm preventatives (Heartgard Plus, Iverhart, Interceptor and Revolution) also prevent intestinal worms, which I see every day. So it's best to keep them on preventatives yearround, it only costs about $5 per month, and is harmless, so why not? By the way, Heartworm vaccines don't prevent intestinal worms.


----------



## Pat Moreno

Yes, we give Heartworm preventatives. We live in Florida and would be a food not to give them.


----------



## squirl

Yup sure do. We live basically in the woods and I wouldn't miss the heartworm preventative for anything. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## nwhiker

I just adopted a white GSD from the hurricane region. He negative for heartworm in late December and negative again early February. I'm a little nervous because I understand that there is a 6 month period for the tests to be accurate?

In any case, I have given him preventative and plan to for the rest of his life.


----------



## jfisher

I worked at a vet clinic in Florida and I've seen more cases of heartworm than I care to remember. It's such a sad thing to see because it is completely preventable! In all cases owners were not using prevention in FLORIDA of all states! As someone said earlier, yes, the dog can survive the disease but it takes a toll on the dog's health and lifespan. The treatments are very costly and hard on the dog. Especially in the southern states, I will always recommend heartworm preventative year-round.

Also, like another vet tech said, we push the 12 month supplies because the owners who only purchase the six month supply often do not bother to refill it until the next yearly exam. If they bought the 12 month supply from the start, they wouldn't have to worry about refills for the year. The vet I worked for was very ethical and the decisions he made were always for the benefit of the animals.

So, yes, I do use monthly preventative, Heartgard to be exact. By the way, a note to Heartgard users: Please be sure your dog chews this up thoroughly because some dogs tend to swallow it whole and my vet feels that it can pass through their systems without being as effective as it should.

-Jackie


----------



## dotbar

My vet told me twice that heartworm isn't a problem in my part of the country.


----------



## nylasmom

I keep my 2 on them year round, we have fresh water ponds nearby, lots of mosquitos and after putting my male through the treatment when I first adopted him I will never take them off the preventative. Why put them through a treatment when they can be on a preventative that keeps them safe??


----------



## Sanveann

We live in Michigan and give our Maltese, Macy, Heartgard from April through October. Ti will start this spring, too.


----------



## Pat Moreno

Yes, we use heartworm preventatives. We use Heartguard as we are in Florida. However, I don't use the Frontline Plus or Advantage for fleas as I try to get the poisons to a minimum. We use a natural preventative Rio Visata Pet So Soft. 

Pat


----------



## Kareninthesun

Yes. I got her from a shelter, and don't want to take any chances.


----------



## rekkie

Living in an almost Tropical Area with many summer mossie's I wouldnt not give heartworm treatment to Jaxon. He has been having the once monthly tablet, but now he is old anough we are getting him his first shot today. and.... it's alot cheaper than the tabs too...


----------



## headnurse

Definately. We live right next to a very large marsh and woods with lots and lots of mosquito's in the summer.They're all too precious to take a chance like that with their health.


----------



## AniasGSDs

This is an issue that I've been debating on for a while, but I came to a decision.

I am now NOT vaccinating any more (except for 3 year rabies) and I’ve also stopped giving them heartworm and flee preventive. I’ve discussed this with a holistic vet and the consensus of most holistic vets it that *THE PREVENTIVES ARE MORE HARMFULL THAN THE DISEASE. *

IF a dog should get heartworms, they are easily treatable (if you catch it early; with yearly or 6 months tests). There are also natural preventives, which I will use, and there are natural cures, which are not as hard on the dog’s system as the conventional ones. 

I just can’t justify poisoning my dogs on regular bases *JUST IN CASE…..* and I'm comfortable with that.

Ania


----------



## arycrest

When I moved to Florida I started giving the Hooligans Interceptor 12 months a year. I've heard that sometimes dogs who are on preventatives can still contract HW, so I get them checked every two years just in case. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/28_geez.gif


----------



## 3pack

Interceptor here (Ohio) year around.


----------



## Gemsmom

I'm in Oklahoma, so yes yes YES!
Gem's previous owners in Texas told the rescue and me that she was HW neg and on the monthly pills. Turned out she wasn't on the preventative after all. She's getting the treatment now, but it all could have been so easily avoided. HW is a really tough bullet to dodge in this part of the country.


----------



## debi714

Here in Northern MN, YES. the vet say's every month year round, then she only needs to be tested every other year.
Heartguard plus


----------



## osias_dad

Well I don't. I give mine Ivomectin. It is the same ingredents as the hartgard for a fraction of the cost. 4oz is $40 and will last (for 3 dogs) for about 3 years.


----------



## pupresq

(I had a thing about titers here but I see vaccines have their own thread.) 

I would never not do HW preventative because even if you catch it early the treatment is still very toxic. Does anyone have info on the "natural" heartworm preventives? Have any scientific studies been done on their efficacy? I know nothing about them but I recently turned an applicant down for adoption because our group requires that all current pets have a demonstrated history of receiving heartworm preventative and she was doing a natural preventative thing (I think it was black walnut and herbs). I feel ok with my decision, but I'm open to reconsidering our policies if the science is there to support alternatives.


----------



## MP_handler

vets are starting to see a increase in HR infections in regions that were normaly HR free..most likely from rescued dogs from the Katrina disaster.

i administer Heartgard monthly, it's a simple preventative step in my opinion.


----------



## jake

Absolutely give it-here in CT I give first dose in spring after third day where temp over 40 and stop in fall after third heavy freeze.I also don't apply Frontline and give heartworm in same week-don't know if it makes difference but I hate to double dose chemicals.


----------



## GunnerJones

I do the frontline and heartworm at the same time with mine havn't had any problems. I use to stop the heartworm med after the first hard freeze and start again in Feb. Vet recommended against that


----------



## jake

I guess if I lived in VA I might do the same with Heartworm.Actually my vet reccomended year round dosing but i told her the first time I saw a skeeter in a snowstorm I would start.Skeeters not active at temp below 50 and we don't usually have weather that warm in new england after a couple hard freezes.Sometimes I think vets as well as human doctors don't want to take chances on advice and may be too conservative.


----------



## GunnerJones

I in one of those border states where it can be 5 below or 72 degrees in January depending on who's weather pattern is passing thru


----------



## Aredhel

Living here in Colorado I don't (15 years now and I think I've seen one mosquito!) but any place else, I would definately have them on heartworm meds.


----------



## TinyKittenz

Yuppers!!! It's time to find the folder, and buy more, they are due up this week!

My mother was studying to be a vet assistant, and she took me to class with her once, and showed me what happens when you don't take care of your pets. Upon seeing the heart filled with worms, I knew it wasn't worth the risk. No pets, unless I can afford them, and all their needs. 

Out here the vet insists on it, because it's the #1 preventable disease in our area. We have enough mosquitoes, that it passes around and around and around. 

TK


----------



## gsd1234

[ QUOTE ]
Well I don't. I give mine Ivomectin. It is the same ingredents as the hartgard for a fraction of the cost. 4oz is $40 and will last (for 3 dogs) for about 3 years. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I use this also but not on a reg. basis


----------



## dshell74

YES! I'm in St. Louis and heartworms are endemic in this area. I give my boys Interceptor.


----------



## Doreen210

I use Interceptor for Jake all year round. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Vertigo75

Yes.


----------



## michele12

He gets it all 12 months. Heartguard. I'm not taking any chances. NO WAY! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Dixiegirl

Dixie takes the monthly tasty tablet. Our vet believes in the heartworm prevention. I did not know there was a immunization.


----------



## nitros_mommy

Yes i give it year round. .. he gets Heartgard every month.


----------



## hanslieb

yes, Heartguard every month...


----------



## nitros_mommy

Actually the one i give is not Heartgard it's ProHeart which i get from Overseas at a fraction of the cost of heartgard, but with all the same ingredients..

I get my flea meds from the same place, i used to use Frontline Plus, but being in Florida and having so many Skeeters, I switched to K9Advantix ( because it's supposed to repel mosquitos as well as the fleas etc), but i am not sure it's working as well as Frontline Plus did.... might have to switch back.


----------



## wildwolf60

Yes, definitely! They both get it all year round, that way I feel safer with them. They also get frontline during the spring. summer and fall months.


----------



## SHEP7LUV

yes, May-October...Interceptor


----------



## CherryCola

I don't know if heartworm is just an... American thing? Sorry, if I sound stupid /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif It's just I've never been told by my vet or heard anything about it over here.


----------



## Wiesenland

No not just an American thing...in Australia it is a killer of our dogs.

I give daily D.E.C.
. A product called D.E.C. Tabs [ Diethylcarbamazine Citrate 200mg. Tabs] 

Dosage is daily at the following doses ….. 5.5mg/kg body weight 

¼ tablet for 3kg. to 9 kg. BW

½ tablet for 9kg. to 18kg. BW

1 tablet for 18kg. to 36kg. BW

We prefer daily as the other meds. {IMHO} carry too many unknowns and i prefer a drug with a shorter half life.

Dianne


----------



## Wiesenland

Further info on Heartworm can be found
HERE and HERE


----------



## MOK

Mine gets treated for heartworm with her flea treatment. Does it all in one, treats all the worms, fleas, tics and mange. Drops on the back of th neck but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called!!!


----------



## VanHelsing

Heartguard for both our babies. On the fifth of the month. We didn't give it to them where we used to live, the vet said it wasn't necessary. Now that we live in a valley though...very necessary


----------



## jodi

It is not a big concern where I live for some reason, but when I travel to other provinces, I give him Revolution which is the tick and heartworm all in one. I will be moving to a province where heartworm is more common, so this will be a reg thing for us in the summer.


----------



## elysianhunter

Central Ohio is BAD for heartworm and also BAD for tick-borne diseases, especially in the rural/swampy areas. Dogs die from heartworm in all 88 counties in Ohio but Central and Southeast Ohio are particularly bad because it is damp and swampy and there are a LOT of mosquitoes. 

Our Vet recommends Heartgard year-round (as it also protects against worms that can get in the digestive tract) and Frontline Plus from April-November to protect against fleas and ticks. I did ask her about a possible connection between DM and Heartgard but she said the risk of serious illness or death from heartworm is far, far greater than the slight chance that Heartgard may aggravate existing immune disorders or "turn on" an immune disorder where the genetic proclivity exists. So I am keeping my girlies on that combination as it seems to work well and has had no ill effects for them.


----------



## Gabriel

Anyone use ivermection?


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4

I give Sentinel. Better to give it and never need it than for my puppy to get Heartworm and regret never even giving it a try.


----------



## BarronsMommy

We give Barron Interceptor. Rather spend a little now than alot later /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif!


----------



## NCSFK9

I use Revolution - guards against fleas, ticks, heartworm & mange. 

Heartworm is the highest in my county above all other counties in NY.

Besides, the mosquito is New York's state bird! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## bearlasmom

I also use this, you know what they say, a ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Any day i can prevent something ailing my babies the happier i will be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif


----------



## lish91883

I use Heartgard plus on my guys.


----------



## BubbaBug

We give all six of our dogs heartworm protection


----------



## mommydog

Down here in the south we have fleas and such 24/7 so my kids don't miss there heartworm or flea meds!


----------



## Barbara22

All of our pets take Heartworm preventatives. Even the kitties!


----------



## dog_diva

Yep. Year 'round. You never know when they might spit one out when you aren't looking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## JFoster

Our vet is giving Zeus the monthly heartworm tabs. I guess I don't really mind it but Zeus gets the screaming mimi's the day after he gets a dose.

Jon.


----------



## AsherDe

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone use ivermection? 

[/ QUOTE ]

We give the 1% injectable/oral Ivomectin for cattle and swine. It is actually the exact same medicine that is in most HW preventatives without the huge mark up. What most people pay for 6 mos. of treatment for 1 dog for HW prevention, I pay for 2 years of HW treatment on 12 dogs. I want my dogs to be protected, but I would rather spend that money on better food and trials than waste it on any preventative that is over priced. 

The form I use is the exact same thing in HeartGuard. While HeartGuard is broke down into 51-100 lbs weight range, I dose to the nearest 10 lbs. Heartguard gives the same does to a 55lbs dog as it does to a 95lbs dog. Not that this is going to hurt your dog, as the HW preventative dose is 50 times lower than it would be for other worms. So this means that I have to use a much higher does 2 times a year to prevent other parasites. 

The form that I use is approved by the FDA for the prevention of HW in dogs. Using the higher dose for other parasites is not. 

I have a real bone of contention with anyone over charging for anything. Especially health care.


----------



## ZanesMom

Yes, Zane gets Heartguard from May thru November.


----------



## K9_Kaz

Yes, heartworm preventative in the south is CRUCIAL to the health of your dog.


----------



## Aiko

[ QUOTE ]
We do Interceptor May through Nov. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too but every 6 wks


----------



## GSD mum

Nope. I do not like giving medications (poisons) to my dogs. Mine have minced garlic mixed in their breakfast meal each day.


----------



## GunnerJones

I don't know if heart worm is a problem in your area GSDMum, but in the Southern US failure to give the proper vacs and heartworm preventive is animal cruelty


----------



## GSD mum

That's one opinion MaxGunnar. The body is a finely tuned machine, capable of repelling all things foreign when kept healthy & in top condition. Medications weaken the immune system & prevent the body from doing it's job. 

Wow, all this time away & in only min I'm greeted with the same abusive tones that I left this forum for.


----------



## GunnerJones

By that same logic you would not immunize children before they start school? How about antibiotics when an infection is detected? You are most correct to state that a healthy diet is essential to good health and preventing disease but sometimes diseases are going to happen. When the English first came to Virginia a third of them died from disease even after food/water and shelter were secured for most. 
I got a GSD that had chronic sinus problems and infections but with a change of diet her problems left, so you are correct TOO A POINT. I personaly like to spread out my Vacs over time instead of slamming the poor pupper with most all the vacs at once, I remember going to Navy Basic Training and getting two/three shots in each arm once a week and it made most of us miserable but the prospect of catching some hideous tropical disease thru natural exposure or germ warfare was worse


----------



## DianaM

Overmedicating = Bad.
No medications whatsoever = Bad.
A nice, healthy medium consisting of good diet, exercise, and general health coupled with medications only as necessary = Probably the best.

I agree with minimal vaccinations but I also agree that in some areas you may have to do more than what you may like. Mosquitoes are year round threats here. Also, though the body may be a great machine, it's not infallible. Sh** happens as we all know and our pets certainly aren't exempt from them. 

Some medications are poisons. Some are not. All medications can be poisons when used incorrectly. When used properly, they are useful. The natives in the rain forests of South America know that they live within a medicine chest and they utilize plants for their medicinal value. Poison? Hardly! More like a necessity. 

Again, everything in moderation.


----------



## moparmisty

We've had quite a few dogs diagnosed in our area in the last few years. Misty is tested every spring and then goes on Revolution til the snow flies (used to be October, this year I kept her on til December). I used to use the Sentinel but I'm trying to keep her on minimum vacs. Magnum will be tested in the Spring and then started on it too. We thought that we were immune to it up here due to our cold winters but the thought is that HW is being carried north by birds in the same way that West Nile is. Our mosquitoes are usually the size of sparrows so it's better to be safe.


----------



## sentola

Interceptor in Central CA--year round.


----------



## sheplover04

My three are given Interceptor every month as well as Frontline. Is this too much? If we don't keep them on Inteceptor every month, the vet requires a heartworm test prior to giving them another dose, which gets expensive. So, I just keep them on it monthly. I have been toying with stopping Frontline except from maybe May through late October...what are your thoughts on that? I've never seen a single flea on my dogs.


----------



## Maedchen

" Medications weaken the immune system & prevent the body from doing it's job."


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif GSD mum! I'm with YOU!

I don't give HW prevention. I've lived in the SE for over 6 years. My oldest dog will be 7yrs in March - she tests negative year after year. Most vets don't support my decision, but still, they are amazed at the results. My other dog will turn 3 this year - has never had any HW prev. neither. So far he's been HW negative every time too. Granted they're indoor dogs, both raw fed, no longer get vaccines. But I'm also prepared to deal with HW holistically when it should come up. That's why I test every year to catch it early on.

MaxGunnar, there are many (well informed) parents who choose not to vaccinate their children- ever. Those parents also only use antibiotics as last resort. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## linewalkin

Sentinel....year round!!


----------



## elviraglass

Yes. Definitely, especially in this area. Max my adopted son came to us HW+ together with every parasite you can think of. Sabrie, my baby waiting for me at the rainbow bridge also came to us HW+ and that was in Florida. I do not wish this on any dog and do my best to prevent at least the furry children in my care from ever having to.


----------



## sigourneyananova

Yes, Heartguard year round. They travel all over the country with me, and I want them safe.


----------



## Faith32

I give my dogs heartworm preventatives all year. florida is bad with insects not worth the risk of them getting it. I use heart guard although I loved the pro-heart injection when it was available. I thought one injection for half the year was great, im bad about remembering each month when I gave it last.


----------



## annekca

> Originally Posted By: sentolaInterceptor in Central CA--year round.


I wish that I knew where sentola lives - I am in same and I do not give Buddy heartworm prevention. Less stuff in him the better but do not want to risk heartworm unnecessarily.


----------



## Cyna

Yes, for all our cannie children, every month year round in the deep south its a must!


----------



## fourdogsrule

Yes, all get Heartworm Preventatives.


----------



## angelaw

Ivermec year round. I know the expense and worry of treating a dog with h/w. I sincerely hope those that don't use h/w prevention never have to find out what the dog really goes thru and that your luck may continue. 

We got Vishnu at 2 yrs old, and he had severe h/w. xrays looked like long pieces of spaghetti thru his heart. This was 8 yrs ago, but I'll never forget how tired/sad he looked going thru it.


----------



## ThreeDogs

All of my dogs are on heartguard from June - November. I feel that the small expense is worth not having a hw+ dog.


----------



## tracyc

Yup--chewable HeartGuard every month, year-round.


----------



## kelso

yes, year round


----------



## graciesmom

Yes. Using Revolution this year.


----------



## NancyJ

I am surprised by those living in the SE US that don't give it. At least you are testing every year; which I do even with dosing the dogs.

Missed one winter month with one dog about 10 years ago.
That was all it took. 

Fortunately treatement was started when annual check found them. I would say the treatment is much harder on the dog than the prevention.


----------



## Riley's Mom

This being shared and even w/the limited knowledge I have of the disease, I have a hard time understanding why anyone would *not* keep their dogs on hw preventative. If it's money, the pills are quite a bit cheaper than the treatment. Thank you for sharing your story. 

Those of you who don't use preventative ... I hope you'll reconsider. Take a look at that horrendous photo shared in this thread and think about how you'd feel if those hideous things were found in your dog? I don't care what part of the country you live in, how many cases have been reported or anything else ... all it takes is one teeny tiny mosquito.


----------



## kutzro357

" I have a hard time understanding why anyone would *not* keep their dogs on hw preventative."
Because there are some areas that haven`t seen a case in years and years. Why then would you have your dog ingest a serious poison if the risk is minute? Some people worry about their dog getting corn or wheat or vitamin K in the food but will shove a nasty pill down the dogs throat once a month?
In my area the threat of Lyme disease is huge though.


----------



## LARHAGE

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357" I have a hard time understanding why anyone would *not* keep their dogs on hw preventative."
> Because there are some areas that haven`t seen a case in years and years. Why then would you have your dog ingest a serious poison if the risk is minute? Some people worry about their dog getting corn or wheat or vitamin K in the food but will shove a nasty pill down the dogs throat once a month?
> In my area the threat of Lyme disease is huge though.


Exactly, where I live not only are mosquitoes rare, but we virtually have no fleas, why should I stuff them with poison for non-existant threats. I have had dogs for over 40 years and NEVER had heart worms, just not necessary.


----------



## elviraglass

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Momreconsider. Take a look at that horrendous photo shared in this thread and think about how you'd feel if those hideous things were found in your dog? I don't care what part of the country you live in, how many cases have been reported or anything else ... all it takes is one teeny tiny mosquito.


All of my dogs are on preventative. Max came to us HW+ so I know first-hand what can happen when dogs are not on HW medicine. We live in an area where HW is prevalent but even if I would live in an area where that is not the case, I would give them the monthly pill.


----------



## stephcrawfish

mine are on heartguard


----------



## onyx'girl

my dogs have been on heartguard ~and this month am trying revolution(pfizer) , it is supposed to be heartworm,flea, and parasite prevention(ticks-hopefully)This year is heavy w/ticks around here and I hope this product works, so far have only found them in their ears, not enlarged but some were attatched. It does take 24-48 hrs. to kill them so hopefully revolution will work as it is cheaper than frontline and heartguard combo. Also safe for cats!


----------



## mej0620

Heartgard on both dogs. And it came with a $5.00 rebate per box, so if I remember to send that in, I'll save $15.00.


----------



## tumble147

Athena gets heart guard only during the summer months. In New york the vet said that 6months out of the year would be fine.


----------



## El Cid

Of course, there's no reason not to.


----------



## Donna Boothby

Heartgard Plus year round, we have firewood, with the occasional mosquito that shows up, not taking chances. My vet agreed that was for the best, and we get a discount.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Heartgard Plus yearround


----------



## Holmgirl15

Yes, I give Minna heartgard, and thanks for the reminder! I am a few days late!


----------



## Powell

Jolene is on preventative. She also gets the monthly tick and flea thing. Lots of ticks out where I live in rural Newberry County!

Powell


----------



## Powell

Jolene is on Interceptor.

Powell


----------



## GSDLVR76

When we lived in the Netherlands we didn't give it to our dogs but then when we moved to Illinois our vet suggested it. Now that wea are in Alaska they are no longer on it again. As long as we live up here they will not have to get it. 

From my experience, it really depends on what part of the world you live in and if they have the bug that carries it or how many dogs test positive.


----------



## butterfingers

Both my dogs are on monthly Interceptor.


----------



## nellybelle

Never used it, don't intend to. Too many dogs in our area have come down with liver problems after being on it for 1 summer. Not in use by too many people around here.
I think it depends on the region and part of the country you live in.


----------



## annekca

Ditto - Never use it unless we are signed up with Therapy Dogs, Int., and they require yearly heartworm tests and having the dog on Heartgard.

We are on a long hiatus right now.

~Anne


----------



## Teufelhund

pretty much off topic here.. but you lived in Holland.. me too! Where did you live? Oh, and on topic.. it is very confusing yes with the whole heartworm thing.. some vets/people can really scare you in things and others are more realistic about it. We did it this year for the first time.. we live in Southern Ontario so I think we made the right choice









doei!


----------



## KodisMom

I give Heartguard monthly. I was doing April through November, but I started giving it throughout the year starting last year. My vet told me that Utah has seen an "immigration" of mosquitoes in the last 2 years that don't hibernate in the winter, and they've been seeing cases all year round now.


----------



## GSDLVR76

Off topic we lived in Heerlen, it was about 2 hours from Amsterdam.


----------



## BratMom

Kayla is on Heartguard May through October up here. I too worry about giving her the stuff but then on the other hand I wouldn't want her to get heartworms. It's kind of a catch 22 situation.


----------



## nellybelle

Anne--I was surprised to read you had to have your therapy dog on heartworm preventative. We don't have that rule out here, which is a good thing. Probably has to do with the area one lives in.


----------



## Sadyrose

Absolutely. We can have mosquitoes year round if we don't get cold enough (have had winters where there was no significant frost) so they all get heartworm prevention year round.


----------



## Catu

No heartworms here. Lucky us.


----------



## kutzro357

> Originally Posted By: El CidOf course, there's no reason not to.


How about because you are dumping poison in or on your dog. Would you do chemo therapy on yourself because you "could possibly" get cancer or would you just have regular screenings.


----------



## Phoebe_n

Tanner is getting monthly Interceptor tablets. 

I'd rather be preventative than run the risk of heartworm, especially since the Interceptor is not terribly expensive.


----------



## jsmurray31

No, I don't, all were tested at adoption and my vet does not think it is necessary at this point.


----------



## 9scorpions

For all the good it has done me in the alst 12 months yes I still do. Despite monthly treatments 1/2 of my pack have turned up positive this year after years of never having a positive


----------



## LisaIda

Yearly injection here in Australia. Duke had his in April. We weren't advised that it was going to be taken off the market. Will certainly be asking about his next time we go in.


----------



## Cindi D

Yes, Dakota is on Heartgard Plus


----------



## DakotaSpirit

No, I have never used it. We have no mosquitos where I live (because we have no standing water), so do not have any incidences of heartworm in our area. If I ever move to wear heartworm is more prevalent, I would probably use preventative.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

My 2 get it like clock work every month. I don't want to risk it. It's a small investment to prevent something such as this. 

They also get Frontline Plus year round as well. We live in Alabama so it get hot here and plus we live on the water.

I get my Heartworm preventative from Drs. Foster and Smith,they have great prices. Much cheaper than my Vet. You do have to have a prescription and your Vet does have to fill it out and call it in ... they want to make sure the dog is HW negative before filling the Rx. 

My dogs get a HW test every year here. That's interesting how it's every 2-3 years else where.


----------



## germanshepherdcentral

I do, every 45 days, except during extreme cold spells. 

I have a cattle dog who came from rescue, HW positive, didn't want to put him through the traditional treatment (he had no symptoms, vet guessed it was a light load). Less than two years on generic Ivermectin tablets every month, he's heartworm-free!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

I do. Kisses was on Heartguard Plus, but after a whipworm incident just a few weeks ago she will now be on Interceptor.


----------



## chevysmom

Yes. We started on Revolution and will continue it throughout the year.


----------



## Sherush

Jesse will be starting heartworm medicine on June 1st (first time as he is just a puppy)


----------



## littledmc17

both of mine take a monthly pill year round will NOT chance it
I have them on interceptor


----------



## halley05

Yes, we give heartworm preventatives as we are in Florida. Down here, it is imperative so we go with Heartgard all year.

I don't try anything new as it has to be on the market for sometime so as to Proheart, that is probably out of the question not that I know anything negative whatsoever.

Pat Moreno
Sammy & Halley


----------



## jmom288

i give them interceptor all year round. same with the flea and tick preventative


----------



## scannergirl

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: El CidOf course, there's no reason not to.
> 
> 
> 
> How about because you are dumping poison in or on your dog. Would you do chemo therapy on yourself because you "could possibly" get cancer or would you just have regular screenings.
Click to expand...

A better analogy is that heartworm prevention is more like getting polyps out during a colonoscopy- prevention of disease. Then ya don't NEED chemo. The treatment for HW is the chemo.

I treat my horses every six-eight weeks with the same stuff, Ivermectin, that is in the heartworm preventative medicine I use. So they don't get a severe parasite infestation and colic and die. To me it's a no brainer.
If an animal of mine died because of something I could have prevented I'd be devastated. So I vaccinate and worm per my vet's recommendation.


----------



## Jandjpetrescue

Ivomec for all here. Heartworm is all over Eastern Carolina.


----------



## jake

Give heartguard but stop mid-december to mid March. would give if I due to some weather freak I saw a skeeter.I just can not seeing any medication overkill.I am in CT


----------



## assortedagility

My two get monthly heartworm preventative. Heart guard to be exact.


----------



## Lisaj

I use liquid Ivomec for all, monthly. They are tested yearly as well.


----------



## scannergirl

There was an awesome article on heartworm in the AKC magazine I just got. I learned a ton about it that I didn't know.


----------



## GSDLVR76

When we were in the Lower 48, they were all on HW preventive and flea meds. But up here they are not. Neither are in Alaska


----------



## DnP

Heartguard Plus every month! While I can choose to opt out from November to April, I'm taking no chances. It keeps us on a schedule year round!


----------



## GunnersMom

Both my boys are on Interceptor, year round.
Heartworm is a big problem in this area. The number of cases is going up every year and the mosquitos are brutal. I've seen them as early as March and as late as early December here, if we have a freak, warmer-than-usual spell. So I take no chances.


----------



## Doreen210

Jake is on Interceptor as well.


----------



## sufast

I use Heartgard Plus and have for years because I live in Florida where mosquitos are a year-round problem. In the last few years we are required to have a blood test for heartworms even though my dog is on the medication every month. Which makes me wonder why I need the medication if there's a chance my dog may still be infested with heartworms, otherwise, why the required blood test?


----------



## CVF_Kennel

yes I give my dogs Ivercare 1.87% for horses, which the vets would rather not tell anyone about (for obvious reasons.) The Ivercare paste is low cost and provides several treatments; just measure it per lbs, spread it on a yummy such as meat, and divide by number of dogs. 

Other people might use the Ivermectin for cows.

http://www.geocities.com/theslsc/hartzvalleyfarms.html


----------



## VectorSketcher

We have been giving our GSD a preventative heart worm that our vet recommeneded and gave us. It is Heartgard plus. We give him 1 chew tablet monthly starting in May through October, and then in the winter months, we don't give him any. And then start it up again the following May. May through October here in Colorado seems to be the high season of parasites in dogs, at least that is what we were told. I would rather be safe than sorry when it comes to my babies, I also take them in once a year for a regular check up to make sure all is well. Yes, I am sure I am a little paranoid, but I treat their health like I treat my own. Besides we have a really good realationship with our vet and she has been their doc since wee pups, she loves to see how they have grown each year.


----------



## frenchie27

Yes, Charlie gets his monthly on his bday. It will remain like that as long as he is alive, which I wish it was forever


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Chance gets his pills every month, all year. While my moms 3 dogs have lived their lives clear of it with nothing (First time in 10 years Zoey was actually tested and luckily was negitive as well as the 6 and 3 year olds being negitives) I don't want to chance it. When we found Sampson he had heartworms and he had to have limited exercise (He could walk maybe 20min a day in a slow walk and when he'd try to play with Chance he'd end up with a weird (loud) noise and panting before he should have. (5-10min into playing) I can't imagine Chance ever living a happy life with such limited exercise and due to not giving him something to prevent it. Since we now live across the street from a pond and have a LOT of wetlands around us, therefore more mosquitoes, it's even more reason to keep it up all year.


----------



## Katerlena

We live in New England and we give our dogs Iverhart Max year round which my vet prefers over Heartguard (although they seemed to like the taste of the Heartguard better). 

It seems like everytime I read a story about a dog in rescue the poor thing is diagnosed with heartworm--it sounds like a dreadful disease--so we want to do whatever we can to prevent it

I remember about 20 years ago it used to be a daily pill until they came up with the monthly pill (and then later the cheweables). So its gotten a lot easier!


----------



## doggiedad

we use it. my GF gives it to them so i don't know how often or what kind.


----------



## Donna Shenuski

My dogs are on Heartgard year round. Mosquitos seem to never quit in SC! I am very leery of the ProHeart injection. I don't see how the drug company made it safe enough to get it back on the market. So monthly pills it is!


----------



## meisha98

My dogs have always received the Interceptor May-Nov. with no ill effects as far as I know. Better safe than sorry! Lyme is very common and my last GSD tested positive but never became ill from the disease itself.


----------



## aalex23

Our previous GSDs never got any heartworm preventatives, however...
I worked as a vet technician for a year until I got deeper into my college education and had to be a student only. One day a woman brought in her dog to us, the dog was dead. She asked us to find the cause of his death as he seemed fine. Needless to say it was heartworms. Seeing that picture has *nothing* on what a heartworm infested heart looks like in real life. From now on *all* our GSDs get heartworm prevention.


----------



## MTAussie

yes! I can't imagine the devastation that comes from finding out your dog has heartworms, especially when it is 100% preventable by us! Interceptor is what we use.


----------



## dchamness

Yes either heartguard, sentinel or Advantage Multi. ONE of the advantages of being a vet tech-- free product!!!


----------



## halley05

Yes, we use Heartguard.


----------



## aubie

Yes! Being in Alabama where there are tons of mosquitos year round (it was 80 here on Saturday







) it's a necessity. After working in a vet's office for years, I've seen how many poor puppies pass on because they didn't receive a monthly heartworm pill.

We even fell into this when I was in college, couldn't afford HWP (heart worm pill) for one month and Duncan our shep mix got them...in one month! After two years of a less invasive treatment he's HW free.

We use Sentinel, since it's flea prevention as well and therefore cheaper than buying a HWP and a flea preventative.

Anna will start her puppy Sentinel today actually!


----------



## Packen

Yes, Joe takes Interceptor monthly.


----------



## herno1

they get heartworm treat once a month


----------



## k9sarneko

Mine are all on heart worm preventative, dogs down here are at a huge risk for heart worms. I use ivermectin, a friend who does grey hound rescue taught me how much to use and my vet backed up the information and gave the go ahead. With so many dogs the pills were costing a fortune ( I was buying them and my bank account made a little choking sound every time I wrote the check). Now only the little guys get heartguard now, the others are all on the dose of straight ivermectin.


----------



## alaman

all mine are in Interceptor


----------



## SueLS

Ours are on HG Plus year-round. Our male was heartworm positive when we adopted him, and he had to go thru those brutal treatments. We are in a heavy-heartworm prone area, so they stay on year-round.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Yes.


----------



## reynosa-k9s

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleThis is an issue that I've been debating on for a while, but I came to a decision.
> 
> I am now NOT vaccinating any more (except for 3 year rabies) and I’ve also stopped giving them heartworm and flee preventive. I’ve discussed this with a holistic vet and the consensus of most holistic vets it that *THE PREVENTIVES ARE MORE HARMFULL THAN THE DISEASE. *
> 
> IF a dog should get heartworms, they are easily treatable (if you catch it early; with yearly or 6 months tests). There are also natural preventives, which I will use, and there are natural cures, which are not as hard on the dog’s system as the conventional ones.
> 
> I just can’t justify poisoning my dogs on regular bases *JUST IN CASE…..* and I'm comfortable with that.
> 
> Ania


I agree with this poster and do the same myself. 

After being taught a lot by a homeopathic vet I went to 100% raw feeding, no HW or flea/tick meds and no more vax. My guys all have their 1 rabies and that's it. 
I'm a firm believer in letting one's own natural immunities develop. This all came about after I was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease and went the natural way for myself. I have no doubt it saved my life. Why wouldn't I want to do the same for my dogs? 
BTW, one of my rescues was HW+ when I first got him as a foster. 2 1/2yrs later he is the picture of health after I treated him naturally. 
Also, none of mine have had any fleas or ticks in ages. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## LifeWithGreta

YES...Sentinel Monthly


----------



## monk

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Yes - Heartguard Plus (monthly, year round)</span>


----------



## Calember

I give my guys Interceptor but not once a month. I have discussed this with my vet and the pills are actually active for 5 to 6 weeks but they instruct everyone give them once a month so you remember to give it. 

I chose to give them every 45 days (just mark it on my calendar when I have to administer them) and have never had an issue of heartworms with any of my dogs. I have been doing this for years. I have them tested annually to continue to get my prescription renewed by the vet. With 3 dogs it gets costly and this does save me a little bit of money each year and also saves on the poison that we have to administer to them to keep them heart worm free. 

Not sure I would go without them as I did have a dog 20 years ago that got heartworms and the treatment is not pretty or at least back then it wasn't. Never want to put another poor dog through something like that again.


----------



## zarburg

Yes, monthly.


----------



## Laura H.

I give it to them during the warm months, even though now the vets push for all year.

I usually use Sentinel, which has the flea protection also.

It's very expensive, so if the vet wants to pick up the tab for the winter months, fine, until then, only in warm weather when mosquitoes are a real threat (and fleas).


----------



## Laura H.

BTW when we were in NC I DID give them year round pills, because of the warmer weather, here in Michigan there are so many cold months, I don't IMO feel it's needed in the winter months.


----------



## lupina

My rescue dogs have issues w/eating fecal matter. It's not the most pleasant of personality traits and as such I feel the least I can do is provide them w/HW...I went online this last time and purchased Interceptor after reading posts from this website. I'm buying tabs for 4 dogs so really need to find every price break I can!


----------



## bergwanderkennels

No threat of heart worm here in Germany but if I am traveling with them to the states I treat them 1month before I fly. 
When I live in the states then yes they are treated every month.


----------



## elly1210

I didn't give year round but I will start too as I attended a seminar that a local vet did and taked about how so many dogs can get parasites from being out and about, eating other animal poop (not dog) etc...and that Inceptor and Sentinal are not only heartworm preventives but along help keep the dog worm free of certain types of worms so having them year round is best.


----------



## darga19

Monthly.


----------



## Jessica H

Yes, every month


----------



## horsephoto

This is really relevant to me right now. I had never given my dogs hw preventatives, but it was basically the only issue the GSD rescue has with my application. I am getting Alfie on this month. 
Oni


----------



## Lady Badlands

whether or not there is heartworm in the area, it's not necessary to pre-medicate your dog. that will do more harm in the long run than help. if you keep your dog's immune system in peak condition and test him/her for heartworm once a year, that's all you need. vets who promote heartworm medication prophylactically have had a little brainwash session with the big pharmaceutical representative. check out a totally natural vet's website to see how all the meds and vaccinations (including that toxic flea prevention oil) hurts rather helps your dog's health. he's my vet. his name is dr. will falconer and his website is http://www.alt4animals.com. thanks for "listening."


----------



## aubie

> Originally Posted By: Lady Badlandswhether or not there is heartworm in the area, it's not necessary to pre-medicate your dog. that will do more harm in the long run than help. if you keep your dog's immune system in peak condition and test him/her for heartworm once a year, that's all you need.


IMHO this is dangerous advice....


----------



## Syaoransbear

While our province is terrible for mosquitoes, there are no heartworms here. They can't survive our extreme temperatures.


----------



## Aleutian

My dogs get it monthly, but I can't say I've heard any reports of any dogs with Heartworms but I live in a area with military population, which means new neighbors a lot, so heaven knows what comes and goes. That and its what I was taught by my mother... she may or may not be wrong, I haven't done my research but that picture is enough to make me stick with it.


----------



## CassieatNCSU

I'm in NC so of course my guys get HW preventatives year round. Working at vets offices since high school I've seen way too many dogs die of heartworms. It's horrible!!


----------



## Doc

From one NCSU person to another - cheers. I give monthly also. We know all about those mosquitoes that are as big as helicopter.

What's the latest reccommendation from the vet school on puppy shots - particularly parvo? We seem to have a huge problem with it in the Piedmont region.

NCSU '81 NCSU '89 NCSU '93


----------



## Caledon

Yes, took Dakota yesterday for her blood sample and got Sentinel for her, including flea/worms. 

There has been a few cases of heartworm in my area, plus we travel quite a bit on our camping trips.


----------



## Colorado

Here in Colorado, my vet recommends a preventative during the warm months. So April/May thru Oct I give my pup Heartguard. He's seems to try to vaccinate / prescribe medicine as little as possible but feels strongly that a heartworm preventative is a good idea.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

If you want to cut down on some doses, you can dose your heartworm preventative safely every 45 days instead of 30. The companies that manufacture the preventatives will also tell you this. Dr. Jean Dodd's also addresses this in her seminar. I have brought up the 45 days dosing schedule to my vet. He told me that it does work up to 45 days successfully, the reason they don't recommend it is because they feel it is just easier to remember the same day every month. 

Now isn't that an idiotic reason to give your dog unwanted medication? How hard is it to count 45 days on the calendar and post your little sticky thing that comes with the preventative? 

One of those little secrets that the pharmaceutical companies that make this stuff and your vet don't want you to know.

You can do your research on this yourselves. It is 100 percent safe to dose every 45 days instead of 30. They do not recommend however that you go beyond the 45 day period. I wouldn't dare suggest to anyone that they go off of a preventative if you live in warm climates. Heartworm is on the rise. More and more cases are reported each year. It is out there.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

Here is one of the links to help anyone interested understand more about heartworm disese and the use of it's preventatives.

http://www.searchdogsne.org/reference/Medical/Heartworm.pdf


----------



## elfwofle

I give my dogs Ivomec each month. It is more cost effective as I have 4 dogs of varrying weights, so rather than spending $200 on hartguard, I spend $40 on a bottle of Ivomec which lasts me all year.


----------



## Waldershrek

I've never heart wormed any of my dogs and I've never had a problem.


----------



## lakota757

Here in GA, You MUST! I give my preventive every month..year around..same day each month. Plus..you may not think it is bad in your area, but it can happen. I have a friend who lives where HW are not a problem at all. The vet did not recommend preventive. Her dog got HW and had to go though treatment. The preventive is safe and is much easier on the dog than HW treatment. Plus, much cheaper.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Beau was at the vet this past weekend and a heart murmur was detected, hardly, but it was there.

The vet recommended that she not be put on Heartworm medications this year. She did have the test and tested negitive so, what is your recommendation?

She is 12 years old and in excellent health besides the murmur that was detected.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Beau was at the vet this past weekend and a heart murmur was detected, hardly, but it was there.
> 
> The vet recommended that she not be put on Heartworm medications this year. She did have the test and tested negitive so, what is your recommendation?
> 
> She is 12 years old and in excellent health besides the murmur that was detected.


I do not give my older dog heartworm preventative. I stopped 2 years ago. If your vet recommends against it then I would follow her/his recommendations.


----------



## angelaw

I do all mine as we have mosquitos year round.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

No, but only because its not common at all in my area. We dont have mosqitos here thank god. I grew up in Maine so I know how pesky they can be. If I were in an area that there was a risk, I most certainly would.


----------



## JazzyGirl

YES, it is so easy to prevent Heart worms.


----------



## SusiQ

I use Interceptor every month, although in Ohio during the colder months, I sometimes give it every 6 weeks instead.


----------



## sunfluer

I'm in NY and give inteceptor all year round. I'm scared to death to not give the preventative. We have a lot of mosquitos so I just wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## sunfluer

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21No, but only because its not common at all in my area. We dont have mosqitos here thank god. I grew up in Maine so I know how pesky they can be. If I were in an area that there was a risk, I most certainly would.


You don't have mosquitos in CA?


----------



## jaggirl47

We use heartguard on Zappa here in Texas. He was on revolution but the revolution doesn't protect from the more common ticks here. So, heartguard and frontline top spot.


----------



## sgtmom52

We use Interceptor on our 3 dogs ~ not only does it prevent Heartworm ~ but also controls hookworm, roundworm and whipworms too.

And we use Frontline Plus on all 3 dogs and 2 of our cats too.


----------



## Lcat

Sometimes it's a nice thing living in Cold Norway









We dont have HW,Rabies or "Echinococcus multilocularis" here

We do have a growing problem with Ticks, but Frontline helps controll that


----------



## headtripparade

Yes! We live in Tennessee-- mosquito country.


----------



## Effie325

Of course. I live in Florida. To not do so here would be abuse/neglect IMO.


----------



## Mandalay

We use Tri-Heart Plus for heartworm, roundworms and hookworms.


----------



## DarkStars

Yes - I use heartgard for both of my pups April-Nov, then they are off of it for the winter months


----------



## zyppi

yes I do.

I've had a dog with heart worms and don't want any of my dogs to undergo the stress and treatment.

If you live in a warmer climate, don't risk your dog's health.


----------



## AngelJ

Yes. We keep them on the preventitives year round.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Every single month!


----------



## Tarheel

Once a month, every month, all five dogs. It only takes one mosquito.


----------



## Chantell

> Originally Posted By: Effie325Of course. I live in Florida. To not do so here would be abuse/neglect IMO.


Same here in Louisiana, it's a death wish if I did not! We never miss a dose!


----------



## Jax08

Interceptor all year round. Advantix.

heartworm is really low here but Lyme's is becoming more prevalent.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD

Yes. Except in the winter months.


----------



## rjvamp

All year long - Interceptor here. Vet said I didn't have to during winter months - i.e. last dosage in either November or December when it freezes. But have decided I'd rather continue for good measure.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

That's a big yes. I'm a fan of Interceptor. It would be stupid and cruel not to here in Texas. If anyone has anything to say about that, well, let me just tell you that 95% of the GSDs I pulled from shelters when I was doing intake were HW+ and we had to do hard treatment and get the worms out of them fast since most were heavily infested.


I had to take my GSD through HW treatment as of course he was HW+ when rescued. Personally I'd rather give my dogs that little pill every month than risk them getting HW and putting them through treatment.


----------



## SueLS

Yes, once a month year round even though we are in the north. Our male was H/W positive when he was rescued. We fostered him thru his treatment, and it was brutal.

I never want to see a dog go thru that again, once a month every month, both dogs and all fosters. Currently on Heatguard Plus but may switch to Interceptor as it has added protection for whip worm, will talk to vet when going for yearly check-up in the Spring.


----------



## Sheila

Yes....I didnt used to give it to Dusty when we lived in Oregon, but since moving to Georgia 16 months ago it is a must. There are loads of mosquitos..I got bitten alive when we moved here until I found some suitable repellant.
Both dogs have a monthly dose of heartgard.


----------



## Lilie

Yes - I live in South Texas so I give it to Hondo every month.


----------



## Joeysmum

In our area we treat from June till November...usually use Revolution.


----------



## Gib Laut

well, I'm prepared to be in the minority here, but then again this is a poll.....my dog does get heart worm prevention, just not in the way most would think....he does not get traditional heart worm medication such as Interceptor or Revolution. He is on a "prevention" lifestyle. I believe in holistic health which requires viewing the body as a whole and as such nutrition plays a key role in a strong immune system. In addition, I track the temperature to see if heart worm larvae can even produce as it is very temperature sensitive. If in fact the larvae can be produced he will get a natural de-worming regimine for one week of the month which also would include Hawthorn Berry to strenthen the heart. Heart worm does exist where I live, but it is not considered endemic. He does get tested yearly when he gets his wellness blood screen.....just our lifestyle here, don't shoot the messenger!!!!


----------



## DonP

Yes, once a month all year long.


----------



## Josiebear

My dogs are off of Hearworms all winter. We will be starting back up next month.


----------



## rjeannie88

Monthly heartworm preventative in Texas is a must. We also treat with Frontline Plus during the hot months (nearly year-round LOL!) for the fleas but since the furry kids are inside they don't really have problems with fleas


----------



## JKlatsky

We do Ivomec every month all year round. We live in Florida...we have to.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

monthly, i even have my Blackberry set to remind me every month on the 15th


----------



## Miss Molly May

Anyone use revolution hart worm treatment my vet suggested it for Molly. He said it also prevent mange, tics, fleas and other worms.


----------



## Dainerra

on the yearly testing, since I saw it mentioned a lot in the earlier posts, this is what my vet told me about why he requires yearly testing... 

The companies now offer to pay for treatment if a dog develops heartworm while on the meds. But, a yearly test is required to prove that they didn't have it ($15 at my vet) before the new year is started. Then proof through receipts from the vet and possibly a levels test to prove that the dog was actually given the meds. 

Mine are on it. Way too many mosquitoes here to risk it


----------



## Dainerra

JeanKBBMM said:


> <font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah-must be no reported cases, which if you aren't testing for it, you won't have any. Or maybe I am inferring too much from the fact that WVA has less than others in the area. I am assuming that is because they are not testing for it.


I know this is an old post, but since I'm from WV, thought I would talk about it. Vets test on a semi-regular basis in WV(my vet recommended every other year), but I don't know ANYONE who has ever had a dog tested positive for heartworm. Now, if you come in from another area that HAS a problem, they will test to be sure the dog is clear before stopping the monthly meds. 
Don't know why, but it's just not a problem in some areas. They do test though, so it's not simply a matter of not knowing there is a problem. Now, here in AR?? it's horrible how widespread it is. But, if you look at the blown up state map, you will see certain counties/areas have no reported cases. I asked and was told that those are more rural/poorer areas and most won't pay for the testing. Can't find what you aren't looking for.


----------



## ShepherdLove

Yes. I use Interceptor all year.


----------



## RSpencer

We live in arkansas were the mosquito is the state bird, jus joking. so we dose them up with ivomec, started using it a couple years back when some dogs in our area, all on heartworm preventative, got heartworms. they were using products the vet give them. I dont know how many of yall have had a dog get heartworm treatment, but it is the worst time i can ever remember with my dog. she lost all her weight, couldn't hardly walk, and even though we constantly looked over her she jus didnt make it through. my uncle told me about ivomec and he has been using it for years and lives on the same farm i did and he has never had heartworm issues with his dogs, so tht's wht i been using for the past couple years. we jus moved las august, to an area i seem to think has less skitters, but i wll still be keeping my dogs dosed up...


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister gets his chewy Heartgard tablet once a month and after seeing the disturbing picture of the heart and worms he WILL BE ON HEARTGARD FOREVER


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Yes, I give Sigurd heart-worm preventatives each month.


----------



## Vinnie

I know I’ve responded to this question many times before but I’ll say it again. I am against over vaccinating/medicating dogs. I think this causes more harm then good. 

I follow the recommendations that come from the manufacture of the heartworm preventative. (Check their websites or the insert that comes in the package.) This differs from state to state.

I start giving heartworm preventative a *month AFTER* mosquitoes first show up and give it every *45 days (not monthly)* then continue until a *month AFTER* mosquitoes are gone. My dogs are tested annually by our vet.


----------



## Ellie

Absolutely! I give a monthly preventative, and if pets aren't given regular preventatives, i think that they should be tested regularly because heartworm is a scary and disgusting condition.


----------



## Clay

I wouldn't take the risk, so all my dogs get the medicine.


----------



## kkalligher

Absolutely get heartworm preventatives. I give every 45 days and stop after 1st frost.


----------



## DFrost

There is an area from Eastern Arkansas to West Tennessee and South to Mississippi, that dogs are showing positives on heartworm, even when on the monthly preventative. The reason for that is being studied. I have several dogs in the West TN region. Those dogs are being medicated with Heartguard on the first of the month, and Advantage Multi on the 15th. That will continue until they determine a better course of treatment or preventative. I'm not recommending this for anyone. I am saying it is based on the recommendation of our attending veterinarians. Those dogs are given heartworm tests on a quarterly basis. 

DFrost


----------



## EchoGSD

All of my dogs get Heartguard monthly, 12 months/year. They also get flea & tick preventative monthly, year round. We take our dogs everywhere: fields, woods, shopping centers, training classes, trials, hospitals & nursing homes, the veterinary clinic where I work, etc. They are exposed to all kinds of stuff, all the time. We vaccinate yearly (still), except we gave up the lyme vaccine when research showed that a tick had to be attached to the dog for 36-48 hours before it could transmit the disease. As our dogs are on the tick preventative which kills ticks within 24 hours,we figure the risk has been reduced enough to skip THAT vaccine. We do rabies (of course) every 3 years, DA2PP+Corona+Lepto and bordetella annually.


----------



## DCluver33

not usually because where i live there aren't really mosquitos, but i guess in the Valley they're having problems with the mosquitos so I think we're putting my dogs on it soon. just to be safe.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

yes he gets once a month heartguard


----------



## silly34

Heartworm infections have been reported in every state in the US. Consider this: even if heartworms aren't "prevalent" in your area, how many dogs were relocated after Hurricane Katrina? I'm sure a few have ended up in areas that don't typically have a huge heartworm load, seeing as they came from New Orleans and surrounding areas. They are (as we type) spreading heartworms to those less-endemic areas. If you aren't protecting your dogs, they are at risk, no matter where you live (unless you happen to live at McMurdo Station!)

Our dogs get heartworm preventative EVERY month, year round. You will find people that only give it every 45 days during warm months (most say once it's above 56 degrees farenheit around the clock). But the heartworm experts (not funded by pharm companies!) calculate heartworm risk through very precise means. They take the high temp for the day and subtract 56, then add those up every day. If, in any 30 day period, those numbers add up to (I think) 230, then your dog is at risk. Most owners I know either a) don't have the time or b) wouldn't want to risk it. I fall into the latter category.

With the efficacy and safety margins for heartworm preventatives these days, I see no reason why my dogs shouldn't be protected.


----------



## silly34

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Nope - never have, never will. I have my dogs tested every year (the older gilr twice a year).
> 
> Jean - how long had that dog had Heartworm - the one from the photo?? A dog couldn't get THAT advanced and not show outward signs of a problem. GOOD owners don't let their dogs get THAT sick without taking action.


Dogs can die from heartworms without ever showing a symptom. That is why testing and prevention are so important.

Also - while the newer medications are safer, they can still cause a fatal allergic reaction if given to a heartworm + dog. We do give Heartgard in preparation for heartworm treatments, but NEVER any other preventative.

ProHeart injectables are DANGEROUS. There have been many dogs that have died from them. They were taken off the market for quite some time, and there are rumors circulating that they are going to be pulled again.


----------



## silly34

One more post...

Interceptor/Sentinel are the best HWP available. They protect against HW/hooks/rounds/whips. I use Sentinel, and always will. EVERY month, ALL year long.

Heartgard doesn't get whips. Same cost as Interceptor. Why not protect them against one of the hardest-to-get-rid-of intestinals?

Revolution is sketchy for HWP at best. I've seen several dogs get HWs while on it. I will NEVER recommend it as HWP. Ever.

Also, some research has indicated GSDs can have the same genetic sensitivity to Ivomec that Collies have (it kills them). Something to think about.

Personally, I believe that second only to Parvo vaccinations, HWP is the most important thing to can do for your dogs. It's quick, easy, and (comparatively) cheap. HW treatment is a horrible drain on your dog, you, and your wallet. HWs kill dogs. Period. 

Why risk it?

** I am a vet tech, so I'm not just speaking out my rear end. The doctor I work with is fairly progressive and on top of advances in veterinary medicine, he's not one of those "old-school" guys that still advises giving a dog a pinch of snuff for roundworms.**


----------



## kiya

Interceptor every 40 days April - December. I test in the spring before I start leaving them outside.


----------



## Elliehanna

yes Goren gets advantage multi which contains his HW/f + t/ and de-wormer its the price of the f +t so its quite a deal at my vet's office


----------



## goatdude

a tablet every month. the one I use also does other de-worming


----------



## mehpenn

Ivermectin paste (horse dewormer), pea sized amount once a month. 
We adopted a heartworm positive dog and that's what the vet recommended... so we do that for all the dogs now, once they are tested negative. Tested once a year.


----------



## DangerousBeauty

Last time I was at the vets I asked him about testing and putting both my dogs on heartguard and he said he would test them but doesn't recommend putting them on it due to how low the number of cases are in my area/state.


----------



## CHawkins

They have a yearly vaccination you can give your dog instead of a once a month?


----------



## onyx'girl

mehpenn said:


> Ivermectin paste (horse dewormer), pea sized amount once a month.
> We adopted a heartworm positive dog and that's what the vet recommended... so we do that for all the dogs now, once they are tested negative. Tested once a year.


From what I understand you should not use the paste as the Ivermectin is not distributed properly thruout the tube(it is supposed to be dose in large amounts not pea size) so you may not be dosing properly. 


silly34 said:


> Also, some research has indicated GSDs can have the same genetic sensitivity to Ivomec that Collies have (it kills them). Something to think about.


I use the Ivomec 1% from Tractor supply. Do you have statistics or a link to back this up on the sensitivity to GSD's?


----------



## heatherr

We're finishing a 6 mo pack of heartguard now, and will switch to the interceptor after that.

My pup wasn't tested at rescue for HWs since he was only 12 weeks, but I will get him tested at his yearly checkup, and then keep him on preventative and test him as the vet recommends.


----------



## mehpenn

onyx'girl said:


> From what I understand you should not use the paste as the Ivermectin is not distributed properly thruout the tube(it is supposed to be dose in large amounts not pea size) so you may not be dosing properly.
> 
> I use the Ivomec 1% from Tractor supply. Do you have statistics or a link to back this up on the sensitivity to GSD's?


We had a thorough discussion about various treatment/preventative options before beginning this path.... but we've been using this method for 12 years and have not had a dog test positive since. Even had one rescue (black lab) who tested positive at adoption, treated with the ivermec paste and tested negative a year later and each year after. One thing we do do is measure out exactly the amount they should recieve, since my pea size is not the same as my husband's pea size, so pea size is a relative term.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

I will NEVER stop giving my dogs heartwork preventaive, when i was a teen we lost our family palmeranians to heartworms. mys sister is a vet and i love my shepherds too much to just let them die like that, i would recommend that if you have ever been bitten by a mosquito that you live in an area were your dog can get heartworms. :wub:


----------



## shawnmccarthy87

Zowie gets the heartworm treat once a month and always will. Flea and Tick During the Summer. Not taking any chances!!!


----------



## Akk578

Bandit gets heart worm perventative tablet one a month


----------



## JustMeLeslie

A long time ago I had a dog die of heartworms and I can tell you it is something you do not want to go through. I got the dog already heavy positive and there was nothing we could do by that point. You do not want to see your dog dying of something you could have prevented so easily. The vets here in Texas definately recommend you give heartworm meds. I give Interceptor every month year round and all of my dogs think it is a treat. Heartworm preventative is a big deal here in Southeast Texas. I think in the warmer regions the vets all recommend it as to a place that has a colder climate probably would not put such an emphasis on giving it.


----------



## GSD Fan

My last dog was on a heart worm medicine thing. I forgot what it was called, but it was a red square that you put in the dog's food. My dog would actually eat the medicine seperately, like it didn't taste bad!

I think every dog should have some type of preventative, regardless of location. It's better to be safe, than sorry.

And my next puppy will get it too.


----------



## Kaidsmom

yes i treat my guys with interceptor.


----------



## vicky2200

I use revolution ( it goes on their back) and now they give you pills to deworm them. I dont use it once the snow starts to fly.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I may have already posted this on here but I've just switched to Ivomec 1% for cattle/swine liquid. I give each 90 lb dog .5 of a cc and so far so good. We did get Zoe tested for whatever the gene is that can cause reactions to ivomectrin and she is clear so she got her first dose today Super cheap like $40 something a bottle and will last years- huge savings and same results


----------



## ChzanneAndZeus

Living in the Mississippi Delta, YES!!! If you don't give it to your pet by 6months in Mississippi (especially near the river!), the vet is shocked if the dog doesn't have heart worms. It is SO common, even with preventatives. Most people will even give their bigger dogs horse heart worm tablets. I don't, but I haven't ruled it out for the future! But when I lived in Minnesota, NO, I did not do anything for heart worms for my pet.


----------



## Castlemaid

GSD Fan said:


> I think every dog should have some type of preventative, regardless of location. It's better to be safe, than sorry.


No fleas nor heartworm here - too cold and too dry. 

So not medicating/using any chemical preventative. 

Though if I lived in a warmer climate where there was a slight possibility of heartworm infection, I'd have to think about the issues carefully before medicating.


----------



## [email protected]

*Kendall & Annabell*

I lost one dog to heart worms in the sixties when it was not a popular subject with pet owners. 

When it was apparent there was a problem we took Snoopy to the vet. He was tested for heart worms and when it came back positive we lost him a day later. 
The last two days were awful but I thought we could save him. The Vet said it is unlikely he would survive the treatment but I wanted to take that chance. He died the next day when the treatment was to begin. 

I should of had him put down because he suffered so much that last 24 to 48 hours. We had no education in those days of heart worms. 

Where I live the risk is very high of getting heart worm infection during the summer months.

I treat my dogs year round, I want to cover all the bases.


----------



## JessWelsch

Heartworm, flea and tick preventative for Jordan.


----------



## GSD_Xander

This is something that I've been trying to decide for a few weeks now. I know my vet will probably push it but from the research I've done we live in a pretty low risk area here in the PacNW. 

From my understanding it is spread by mosquitos and where we live now there really isn't a problem - I see maybe a couple mosquitos a year which surprises me since we get so much rainfall. 

I know I'm going to be getting Xander most, if not all, of the vaccines since we will be in the outdoors so much and traveling (Idaho, etc) quite a bit and I don't want to take a chance. I do remember the mosquitos in ID being monstrous quite honestly but I have never seen a case there or where I live but, of course, that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## Zoeys mom

HW's are contracted even in low risk areas and something you want to prevent regardless. You can have your pup tested for a gene that makes them sensitive to ivomectrin which is the active ingredient in many, but not all HW preventatives. If he proves not to carry the gene you can purchase Ivomec 1% for cattle and swine dosing 1/10 of a cc per 20 lbs. of body weight safely and prevent HW's all together. With syringe and bottle it's less than $50 and will last years for one dog- totally worth it. My vet charged me a whopping $60+ dollars for the test, but vet care is extra high here


----------



## GSD_Xander

Zoeys mom said:


> HW's are contracted even in low risk areas and something you want to prevent regardless. You can have your pup tested for a gene that makes them sensitive to ivomectrin which is the active ingredient in many, but not all HW preventatives. If he proves not to carry the gene you can purchase Ivomec 1% for cattle and swine dosing 1/10 of a cc per 20 lbs. of body weight safely and prevent HW's all together. With syringe and bottle it's less than $50 and will last years for one dog- totally worth it. My vet charged me a whopping $60+ dollars for the test, but vet care is extra high here



That's true - it is very easy to administer the HW and I did it for years with horses - gave them their own vaccines too...it's so much cheaper going through a feed store. 

The horses would get ivermectin (if I recall) is that the same one you would give a puppy or would I need the Ivomec? 

Either way I'm sure it's less than the monthly HW meds.


----------



## Melina

Koda came to me with HW and obviously needed to be treated. I was shocked when I found out he came back positive, living in AZ, though apparently it's on the rise here. I don't know his history, where he came from, anything...But since he has already had HW, even living in AZ, I can't risk his getting it again and damaging his heart and lungs. So yes, he's on preventative (As is Riley now) and will be the rest of his life.


----------



## Lesley1905

Both of my dogs are on heartworm. Here in Florida it's a must!


----------



## missmychance

Mine gets Heartguard every 45 days year round here in NC.


----------



## Dejavu

Oh yes, all of mine get Heartguard every month.

Our weather is hot, humid and there are tons of mosquitoes all year round, so heart worm preventatives are a must here!
Not to mention I know of several dogs here that have died of it and others who got sick, so I'm not taking any chances with this nasty disease.


----------



## PupperLove

I will chime in as well, my dogs get it 6 months out of the year starting in April. If the season seems warmer than usual, like last spring, I will order an extra pill.


----------



## Pattycakes

Yes...I give Uschi a monthly Interceptor tablet.


----------



## Jelyons

I use Ivomec from the feed store. It's the same as HeartGard.


----------



## Passions71203

Both of ours are on yr round heartworm pills.


----------



## Cherry314

Oh yes. We live in the South where it might stay cold for a couple of week at a time. So my babies get their heartworm pills on schedule each month.


----------



## HeyJude

After having a heartworm positive dog (didn't know way back then), I do treat my dogs year round. I also use Ivermec from the feed store, much cheaper and it works just as well.


----------



## jsunder

Yes, I use heartworm preventative. As a vet tech, I would highly recommend that you use a preventative for heartworm, not to mention that most of the once a month preventatives also deworm your pet of intestinal parisites. Places that have warmer temps longer may want to use the preventative year round.


----------



## AvaLaRue

For those that use Ivomec from the feed store - is it a pour on liquid? That is the only Ivomec I have found. It's a pour on cattle liquid.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

YES! not doing so is risking your dogs life and an early death!! impossible to argue with!!& anyone who does is stupid and i wont tolerate it or argue back!!! This is a non issue today,


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

AvaLaRue said:


> For those that use Ivomec from the feed store - is it a pour on liquid? That is the only Ivomec I have found. It's a pour on cattle liquid.


be carefull with that stuff it is a very HIGH dosage for your dog, I know it is cheaper and I have contemplated using it before, but you really have to know how to measure the appropriate dosage and a bottle of that stuff should last your dog a lifetime (yes it's that high a dose) cattle and horses are not only much larger but can tolerate a higher dose to body weight ration that would kill a dog! dont believe me ask your vet!!


----------



## goatdude

Yes.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

My dogs get heartgaurd here and when we visit Washington they get interceptor, I don't want to risk anything with my pets, ever.


----------



## Rerun

AvaLaRue said:


> For those that use Ivomec from the feed store - is it a pour on liquid? That is the only Ivomec I have found. It's a pour on cattle liquid.


the one I use you have to have a needle to get it out (since it's injectable, you'd use it in shot form for large animals like cattle). My SO cut the top off and we use a 3 cc syringe though a 1 cc would work just as well. There is some dispute over the dose and whether you're supposed to dilute it or not, etc. There are different ratios people use, but I personally researched and felt comfortable with .1cc per 10 lbs of body weight. So a 90 lb dog would get .9cc, etc. 

Works for mine!

**Do not use Ivomec PLUS**


----------



## krystyne73

Rerun said:


> the one I use you have to have a needle to get it out (since it's injectable, you'd use it in shot form for large animals like cattle). My SO cut the top off and we use a 3 cc syringe though a 1 cc would work just as well. There is some dispute over the dose and whether you're supposed to dilute it or not, etc. There are different ratios people use, but I personally researched and felt comfortable with .1cc per 10 lbs of body weight. So a 90 lb dog would get .9cc, etc.
> 
> Works for mine!
> 
> **Do not use Ivomec PLUS**


That stuff always makes me nervous. I had a friend who ran a livestock farm and she even used it on her kids hedgehogs lol but she said it was very toxic.


----------



## Todd

silly34 said:


> Personally, I believe that second only to Parvo vaccinations, HWP is the most important thing to can do for your dogs. It's quick, easy, and (comparatively) cheap. HW treatment is a horrible drain on your dog, you, and your wallet. HWs kill dogs. Period.


Heidi was HW+ when I adopted her in Alabama. No body wanted to deal with it and I was pretty much her last chance although I didn't know it at the time. The treatment was very rough on her. She survived the treatment and lived seven more years. It was an enlarged heart that eventually caught up with her. The vet told me that was likely caused by being HW+ for several months before I adopted her. I had her on Heartguard the rest of her life and she never tested positive again. 

I'd never risk HW.

As for the treatment? She wasn't allowed to do anything for a month after the treatment. She felt rotten for a week after the treatment. Then I had to figure out a way to entertain her for three weeks with almost no exercise. That was not fun for either of us.


----------



## n2gsds

I guess it does depend on the region but why take the chance. Our first Shepherd we only did the "mosquito season" and she got heartworms! She did survive the treatment. My neighbor just had to put his little 3 yr. old pug to sleep because it was too late for treatment. Of course, I live in good ol' humid Virginia.


----------



## Rerun

krystyne73 said:


> That stuff always makes me nervous. I had a friend who ran a livestock farm and she even used it on her kids hedgehogs lol but she said it was very toxic.


Don't know why it would make anyone nervous. It's liquid ivermectin, plain and simple. 

It's the same thing you're giving to your dog for other HW preventative, just in a different form. Also, this is the exact same thing given to dogs for demodectic mange. It's certainly not toxic if used properly. One of my fosters (turned keeper) received a HUGE dose of this on a DAILY basis for several months straight for a horrific case of demodex. Cleared up the mange, didn't hurt her at all. You'd REALLY have to mess up and give a large dose of this to cause any harm.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I have treated with heartguard for at least 8 years. Last year I switched to a Revolution thia year will probably switch back.I live in Ohio and Lucky who was a rescue we found after we adopted we found he had heartworms.Shadow, a golden we rescued had it as well and GRIN took him after we paid for Tx.He is in a forever home now. Both dogs did well with treatment,keeping them calm afterwards was a bit difficult.Lucky would cry alot his first week of treatment . After those experiences I guess I believe in treatment as a preventative.I have had people who are more into naturalistic vet practices question HW treatment but based on the prevalence of HW cases here,I won't take the chance.


----------



## krystyne73

Rerun said:


> Don't know why it would make anyone nervous. It's liquid ivermectin, plain and simple.
> 
> It's the same thing you're giving to your dog for other HW preventative, just in a different form. Also, this is the exact same thing given to dogs for demodectic mange. It's certainly not toxic if used properly. One of my fosters (turned keeper) received a HUGE dose of this on a DAILY basis for several months straight for a horrific case of demodex. Cleared up the mange, didn't hurt her at all. You'd REALLY have to mess up and give a large dose of this to cause any harm.


Thanks! I will check it out some more, anything to save a dollar, if it is safe.


----------



## Wolfie907

Monthly Revolution for all my dogs.

If you've ever seen a dog with heartworms, or had to treat one you'll understand why.


----------



## Joshherd

Living in a wooded setting with a swampy part backing up to our yard we have to use a heart worm preventive. Some times the mosquitoes are so bad no amount of deet will keep them away. Having large dogs also means paying more for the HW pills. I feel if you decide to take in pets the expense of keeping them healthy is also on you.


----------



## kbnrommie02

My dog has been on Heartgard since he was old enough to be on it. I used to work as a Veterinary Assistant and saw too many horrible sad cases of HWP dogs, it breaks your heart. And I also believe if you get a dog you have to do it right.


----------



## Dlilly

I finally convinced my parents to get my dogs tested for heartworms. They were both tested negative, so they are on preventive now. I'm so glad they did, because my friend's dog recently got heartworms, and I wouldn't want my dogs to get it.


----------



## Valkyrie2

My girl is on Trifexis. It's what my vet recommended. I'm not real sure which heartworm preventative is the best though.


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne is on Interceptor - all year long.


----------



## Kokette

Of course.


----------



## 2GSDmom

No--we live in the frozen north--our only reports cases are dogs that moved here from warmer climes, or spent time in them. If my dogs were to travel I would go ahead and start them on treatments, but until then, I choose not to medicate when not necessary.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

ALWAYS!!!! Someone recently told me "But they're harsh chemicals," to which I replied, "And the treatment for a dog that has them, arsenic, is even harsher, if the dog survives at all."


----------



## Pepper311

2 different vets told me I don't need to give heart worm preventive. Before I moved to Tahoe yes my dog was always on heart guard. Living in Tahoe I don't worry about fleas, ticks or mosquito. My vet said that he has never even herd of rabies in the Tahoe basin by law we give the Vac. But Tahoe is a dog paradise. 

If I am taking my dogs off the mountain for a long time I give them the heart guard. Like if you go camp on the coast.


----------



## Pooka14

Yes - he gets one type for the late spring-summer-early fall and another type for the other times of the year.


----------



## Cheerful1

Joey's on Interceptor, every month.


----------



## Max&Bear Dad

I use Heartguard. Rescued a border collie that tested positive. He did survive the i.v. treatment but was sick for a month afterward, besides developing a hemotoma at the i.v. site. How does Heartguard compare to Interceptor?


----------



## Debbieg

In Central CA heartworm as prevelant as in Southern CA but we give Ivermectin between April and October. I don't like giving poison to the dogs and am not sure we should do this


----------



## Salem

I give it to Salem between the months of April and October. I started earlier this year because of the unusually warm weather. I heard that there were two cases reported this year already in my area and I didn't want to take chances! Plus, we like to run around a woodsy area near my house and they are crawling with mosquitoes!


----------



## TaZoR

Gave interceptor to Tazor yesterday. He was extremely lethargic, started salivating, and was off balance. Looked it up and sure enough all his symptoms were listed as reactions to the drug. I was lucky, because it can cause much more severe side effects. 

I will not be continuing.


----------



## Waffle Iron

I use Revolution, and have for about a decade now. Between two dogs, and regular Heartworm testing for both, I've never had a problem.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

TaZoR said:


> Gave interceptor to Tazor yesterday. He was extremely lethargic, started salivating, and was off balance. Looked it up and sure enough all his symptoms were listed as reactions to the drug. I was lucky, because it can cause much more severe side effects.
> 
> I will not be continuing.


What will you be using in place of?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

We use Interceptor monthly. Thankfully, no issues here ... Jazz will eat the tablet like a treat and thus far hasn't seemed to show any side effects from it.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog gets a monthly pill. i think it's Interceptor.


----------



## britchick

I use Heartguard every month on my two. Scout was HW positive, when I brought him home he had just finished treatment. I would hate for either Scout or Daisy to have to go through treatment on my watch.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Down here, we can't take chances. With all the mosquitoes we've got, you have to keep your dogs protected somehow. I haven't decided on a specific brand yet, though. Suggestions?


----------



## britchick

I love heartguard. If you have your dog tested (which most vets will make you do) before you start them on the pill and your dog still gets HW heartguard will normally pick up part if not all of the costs for you. This to me is a great reason to use them, as HW treatment can cost thousands of dollars. I don't know if the other brands offer the same type of guarantee or not. But I would highly recommend heartguard.


----------



## Verivus

I don't give heartworm preventative. I test yearly. Mosquitoes are not a big problem here. If they were I would take a look at Trifexis or other brands. Heartgard I do not like due to the inactive ingredients.


----------



## stvang01

I give Heartguard


----------



## TrickyShepherd

We live in FL..... so yes, we give heartworm/flea/tick/parasite preventatives every month of the year. No break for us here.... everything is year round for us! (aren't we lucky?!)

We used Sentinel for while (with Z and my dogs before her), but because of their hold on the products, we switched to Trifexis. Love it so far. The dogs haven't shown any signs of issues or complications. So we'll probably just stick to that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Verivus said:


> I don't give heartworm preventative. I test yearly. Mosquitoes are not a big problem here. If they were I would take a look at Trifexis or other brands. Heartgard I do not like due to the inactive ingredients.


I would test 2x a year, given the life cycle of the heartworm, the fact that less people are using preventatives, and the fact that HW can be everywhere.


----------



## SiegersMom

We do the monthly...I would be interested in the yearly shot. My vet and my moms vet in another town have both said the number of heartworm in our area has tripled in the last few years. You did not see it at all 10 years ago not there are multiple cases now. We are in Oklahoma so being warmer we may have more trouble than you do up North.


----------



## Cheerful1

As I said earlier, I use Interceptor.

Since production has been halted, and I only have two monthly doses left, we will discuss it with our vet in August when Joey has his annual exam and bloodwork. They were talking about Trifexis.

We also use Vectra 3D for fleas and ticks. We have a weekend place in the woods in Pennsylvania, where we always have to worry about mosquitoes and ticks.


----------



## sjones5254

We use Trifexis for all 6 of ours


----------



## Cheerful1

No adverse reactions to the Trifexis?


----------



## sjones5254

Cheerful1 said:


> No adverse reactions to the Trifexis?


 
Not a bit and they are 4 different breeds


----------



## Wolfgeist

smithjons said:


> Once your dog is infected with heartworms, serious damage can be done to your dog's heart before the infection is diagnosed. Prevention of heartworm infection is simple and easy, is less expensive than treatment for heartworms.


Coming from someone who sells heartworm product? Your opinion isn't something I value when your very first post in our community is support of the product you sell. 

Nice try, but members in this community are intelligent.


----------



## Liesje

LOL yeah nice call. And for me the prevention and treatment are the same price (same drug, just different doses, but a 1 year supply of the smallest amount available contains more than enough to either prevent or treat heartworm). Not that I want to treat heartworms but just saying...that statement is not true.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Actually the damage part is true, sales or no. By the time dogs are symptomatic they are often in pretty bad shape. Not only is there damage to the heart, but lungs and kidneys as well. Add to that the dogs have had these worms during times where they were feeling well enough to be active, which makes them worse/more deadly, no matter what size the load is. 

Recommended treatment, when available, is Immiticide. The ivermectin (Heartgard) slow kill treatment is lengthy, the dog needs to be contained that whole time, and during that time the adult worms are doing more damage to the dog. 

When you see sales, please hit notify.


----------



## DFrost

Verivus said:


> I don't give heartworm preventative. I test yearly. Mosquitoes are not a big problem here. .


It only takes one. 

DFrost


----------



## Cheerful1

One mosquito is one too many.


----------



## sjones5254

DFrost said:


> It only takes one.
> 
> DFrost


Agreed I would be heartbroke if that happened to one of mine


----------



## lzver

This is our first pup ... we are using Revolution on Jake and he's 23 weeks. We started on 1 month of Heartgard and then I changed my mind and wanted the flea/tick protection. So we did the Revolution treatment on July 1st. No issues and its been a few days since we gave it to him.

We have a trailer and he goes on lots of trail walks, so we're doing what we can to protect against mosquitoes, fleas and ticks.


----------



## _Crystal_

I give Trifexis monthly.


----------



## Nikitta

I give heartworm year round. I give them kennelcough. ( They go to training classes though.) I give them all the regular shots and lyme shots because i run Jas by swampy areas. I just dropped $150 to get them the booster shots ( plus Xerx had to get a distemper backup and more heartworm meds.) If I have to eat hamburgerhelper for a year,my dogs come first. If this sounds obsessive, I don't care. My babies come first.


----------



## apenn0006

Nikitta said:


> I give heartworm year round. I give them kennelcough. ( They go to training classes though.) I give them all the regular shots and lyme shots because i run Jas by swampy areas. I just dropped $150 to get them the booster shots ( plus Xerx had to get a distemper backup and more heartworm meds.) If I have to eat hamburgerhelper for a year,my dogs come first. If this sounds obsessive, I don't care. My babies come first.


I wish there was a "Like" button I could press


----------



## m1953

Heartgaurd year round. I would not take any chances down south


----------



## NWHeather

HW is not an issue here in the PNW. I contacted 7 Vets in my area a few years back, when I had some baby ferrets transported & the breeder told me she gave initial HW meds, & out of 7 Vets, only one said to give HW preventative "just in case". The others all said HW is not an factor here. The environment is not condusive to their survival. One Vet said even dogs that were brought up after Katrina that were HW positive, the HW didn't survive here.


----------



## Samba

I give Ivermectin that I buy at the local farm store. We have significant HW here so protection seems prudent. But, I am not giving that high price to the vet for preventatives.

I do not do this year round due to the temperatures in our area.


----------



## PatchonGSD

preventative year round in this house.


----------



## Hinotori

I kept my schipperke on Heartguard when my hubby was stationed in VA. When I moved back out west here and asked the vet, he told me heartworms were not an issue in the area. He said he could order it in if I really wanted since none of the stores carried it. I opted not to. Our current dogs aren't on any. Cost isn't an issue for us. I get them both tested for worms and updated on Bordetella every six months just to make sure they don't catch anything at the Kennel or from drinking from the pond. 

We have the GSD and an Aussie/Blue Heeler cross. Since Australian Shepherds carry MDR1 mutation, I have to be careful when giving Ivermectin to the chickens and make sure he has no access to their poop during the withdrawal time, and no eggs to eat. 

I need to get a sample sent up to Pullman and tested to see for sure if he carries the mutation. Apparently a small percentage of GSDs that they have sampled have also come up as positive for the mutation. So I'll send samples from both of them up so I don't have to worry anymore.


----------



## Samba

I have not tested my Shelties for the gene. I am going to have to give them an ivermectin containing HW preventative. The small doses in that should not harm a dog even it had the mutation. A larger dose of Ivermetin from another source or if it was needed to treat a parasite could be an issue and testing would be needed. A HW preventive pill is not a great risk for the MDR1 carrier.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky and Daisy get Heartguard ,but Im switching to Revoution for Daisy. I give it year round.Lucky was H/W when we adopted him. Also had a Golden we rescued that we found had H/W. This is one obstacle I can avoid.


----------



## iloveshepherds

I give Heartguard year round.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

Felix takes the Triflexis each month. It's the Interceptor and Comfortis in one! We live in Louisiana so it's an absolute MUST for him to have both!


----------



## Gharrissc

I used to use Heartguard,now I am using Trifexis for everything.


----------



## Blitz-Degen

We do not give heartworm here, mainly because it's not the right climate but also because of the mixed reviews on it. We will if we find out there is a case in the area though.


----------



## Magwart

We see HW+ dogs in the shelter all.the.time here in the South, so it's not a risk I would ever take with my dogs. They get monthly preventative year-round, since mosquitoes live her year-round.

I have a friend who adopted a young, rescued GSD who was HW+. The full treatment cost about $700 with immiticide, and it was incredibly hard on the dog to be confined for months. She's recovered fully, thankfully. The fast-kill (best) treatment is expensive, in short supply, and entails significant risk of a pulminary embolism. This is not anything I would want to roll the dice with.

Here's a map showing incidence of HW across the country.


----------



## Toffifay

Gharrissc said:


> I used to use Heartguard,now I am using Trifexis for everything.


Ditto...I had been waiting for my Vets to carry Trifexis and they finally got it. I had been giving Interceptor and Comfortis. Now, they get both in one pill! They are safe from Fleas, Heartworms, Roundworms, Hookworms and Whipworms. Granted, they could still get other parasites, but at least that's 5 I can scratch off the list!
It's expensive , though, to keep 4 dogs on the preventative medicine year round...:crazy:


----------



## Tulip

I give my dogs the monthly heartguard we get from the vet. Sometimes I forget though.......


----------



## huntergreen

when i was a kid, our family gsd had a reaction to and died from whatever vet gave us when heartworm became an issue in the seventies. still won't use it all these years later.


----------



## Doctor Mike

Samba said:


> I have not tested my Shelties for the gene. I am going to have to give them an ivermectin containing HW preventative. The small doses in that should not harm a dog even it had the mutation. A larger dose of Ivermetin from another source or if it was needed to treat a parasite could be an issue and testing would be needed. A HW preventive pill is not a great risk for the MDR1 carrier.


Safe as a preventative in small doses. I've reviewed the Ivermectin research and it is a little worrisome. As you say, Shelties should not get ivermectin in larger doses (e.g., ear mites) -- it's risky.


----------



## m1953

Give it to all our dogs and have been for years. In Florida, I am not going to take a chance all though I do worry we over vaccine and over medicate.


----------



## Gharrissc

We use Trifexis for everything.


----------



## Moxy

We use Iverhart Max on both dogs. We tried Trifexis for Moxy, but we had 2 problems. One, even though we gave it with food, she would always throw up 15 minutes later. Two, the fleas flocked to her. So, we made the switch and started using Advantix II for fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes.


----------



## WendyDsMom

Definately give them Heartworm meds. 

I'm in MD, and my Black lab spent 4 of the worst months of her life locked in a kennel while we gave her meds to get the heartworms out of her system.

She was MISERABLE! No playing, no exercising, no swimming, and worst of all - no kid time.

If you travel with your dog - it's better safe than sorry - and the climate is changing EVERYWHERE, so no Heartworm today, does not mean there isn't a threat of it tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy Acres

*Would NEVER give Heartworm meds*

The risk is not worth the absolute, indisputable harm these meds do to our dogs.
I used to groom the dogs of a doctor who worked for a large Hartworm  preventitive manufacturer.
He said it was the most toxic thing he had ever seen and this man was FAR from Holistic!
If you look at the stats, most who are infected are either already on meds or are rescue dogs. Their circumstances have left them highly stressed, poorly fed and open to infection.
100% not worth the risk and we should be very scared for what these meds are doing to dogs on a genetic level.........criminal


----------



## SueDoNimm

Lazy Acres said:


> The risk is not worth the absolute, indisputable harm these meds do to our dogs.
> I used to groom the dogs of a doctor who worked for a large Hartworm  preventitive manufacturer.
> He said it was the most toxic thing he had ever seen and this man was FAR from Holistic!
> If you look at the stats, most who are infected are either already on meds or are rescue dogs. Their circumstances have left them highly stressed, poorly fed and open to infection.
> 100% not worth the risk and we should be very scared for what these meds are doing to dogs on a genetic level.........criminal


You're in Ontario? It's pretty easy to say that when you live in a place where only a few hundred dogs are infected a year. Tens of thousands of dogs are infected here each year and it is not worth the risk to me.

What do you mean by "genetic level"? Do you have any specifics of the harm heartworm preventatives do?


----------



## ken k

Gharrissc said:


> We use Trifexis for everything.



same here, Max has had wip worms twice, picked them up in our travels, so now my yard in infected with them, and you cant git rid of them


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans got Heartgard last night and had a very soft stool this morning. Hope it is only one. The vet didn't have anything else, but I am thinking I will ask for a prescription for Sentinel or Interceptor.


----------



## DFrost

Lazy Acres said:


> The risk is not worth the absolute, indisputable harm these meds do to our dogs.
> I used to groom the dogs of a doctor who worked for a large Hartworm  preventitive manufacturer.
> He said it was the most toxic thing he had ever seen and this man was FAR from Holistic!
> If you look at the stats, most who are infected are either already on meds or are rescue dogs. Their circumstances have left them highly stressed, poorly fed and open to infection.
> 100% not worth the risk and we should be very scared for what these meds are doing to dogs on a genetic level.........criminal


Please direct us to the website or study that that provides the statics you claim. words are cheap, I want to read the peer reviewed studies.

DFrost


----------



## kbella999

Are there any natural forms of heartworm prevention?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

kbella999 said:


> Are there any natural forms of heartworm prevention?


DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs

And she has updates in side boxes about current recommendations. She's a pretty natural type person.

Treatment: Big Dogs, Big Heartworm: So This Is What Heartworm Treatment Looks Like?


----------



## guatemama07

I use Trifexis for flea/heartworm prevention. I would not even fathom not giving this to my dog living in South Carolina. No way do I want to risk HW, and it works great as to fleas...have yet to see a flea on my boy.


----------



## Jax08

Lazy Acres said:


> The risk is not worth the absolute, indisputable harm these meds do to our dogs.
> ...
> If you look at the stats, most who are infected are either already on meds or are rescue dogs. Their circumstances have left them highly stressed, poorly fed and open to infection.
> 100% not worth the risk and we should be very scared for what these meds are doing to dogs on a genetic level.........criminal


Are you saying that healthy dogs do not get parasites? 

What are these drugs doing on a genetic level? How are they changing a dog's DNA?

Could you please provide peer reviewed articles, studies, etc to explain what you posted?


----------



## Jax08

On some thread somewhere, someone noted the use of wormwood for HW as a safe alternative. Not sure if black walnut was listed as well.

Per this site, wormwood is not a safe alternative
Natural Heartworm Preventative Treatment Helps Prevent Canine Heartworm

[quote]*Wormwood has been known to depress the central nervous system and can cause mind-altering changes leading to psychosis when used over long periods of time (usually months). Black Walnut was found to be a high allergen causing hives and other types of allergies.[/quote]

*If you are going to use a holistic/natural alternative, please research the ingredients and make sure the dosage is safe. "Natural" does not equal safe with no side affects.


----------



## DollBaby

I use Advantage Multi in the mosquito ridden South. Per my vet, it's the only HW preventative that hasn't been broken through (by HW's). Should it ever be, Bayer will pay for the HW treatments


----------



## EchoGSD

All my girls get Heartguard monthly, all year long. Here in MI heartworm is not uncommon, so I don't take chances.


----------



## Catpaw

The boys get Sentinel.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

Moreta was heavy heartworm positive when I got her, and where I came from in Florida we were heavy in to the "slow-kill" method as opposed to the "fast-kill" method. Yes, there are pros and cons with both, however I chose to go the slow-kill. She gets her Heartguard every month and a round of Doxycyline every other month. So far, so good. Retested her in September (6 months from when I got her in April), and she is now a med. pos.


----------



## winger

My Vet said Heartgard every month until told otherwise. SO this is what she gets.


----------



## gsdlover91

Yes - every month all year long. Do not want to risk it with that parasite. Rather pay the ~100$ or so a year than have to pay for treatment for heart worm and have my puppy go through that.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Absolutely without fail. Both of mine get Trifexis monthly. We used to say it wasn't neccessary year round here in theo mountains of WNC, but more and more dogs are testing positive. I see them in my shelter all the time.


----------



## JackandMattie

We do monthly Heart Guard. My Weimaraner tested positive once. Six months of house arrest was painful for both of us. 

I never want any of my dogs to go through that again. So, we stay protected. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

We do HW prevention religiously. The mosquitos are so bad down here it's not even funny. I bought spray last year that is supposed to keep the fleas, ticks, and mosquitos away.


----------



## Neko

Our 12 week old is on Trifexis already (covers everything we need here) He is doing great on it so far, and no reactions to first pill when given with food =) 

Our vet likes Sentinel better so when that is back we will use Sentinel instead, but it will be a while.


----------



## Seth08

My vet just gave athena her first heartgard tablet on the first she was 15 weeks old. No reactions had to wrap it in ham to make her take it, she just ate around it in her food bowl.

But then again I live in Alabama and mosquitos, ticks, fleas, and other insects of the sort are terrible in the state so may really depend on where you live.


----------



## Sevastra

I do monthly treatments, however my vet said in my area its not common, I would feel terrible if by chance he did get it and i did nothing to prevent it.


----------



## zoom241

We do monthly Heartguard..


----------



## Wolfie907

Absolutely, been using Revolution for over a decade, never had any issues with any of my dogs.


----------



## icanhike

Only after I visit mountainous areas, in coastal southern California we don't have a lot of mosquitos.


----------



## Al Pozzolini

I would if I lived anywhere else. Not really any mesquitos is So. Cal.


----------



## Magwart

Al Pozzolini said:


> I would if I lived anywhere else. Not really any mesquitos is So. Cal.


Depends where you are in So. Cal. I know someone in the San Gabriel Valley (Los Angeles County) whose dog tested positive for HW, and the dog had never lived anywhere else. That same area has a well-documented West Nile concentration. When I lived there, we regularly found dead crows in the neighborhood, dropping from West Nile (which means mosquitoes were active).


----------



## Merciel

Yes, absolutely, I keep my guys on HW preventative throughout mosquito season (which is about March - November here). I've had enough HW+ foster dogs to learn that lesson.


----------



## AugustGSD

Yep, and I would do it regardless of a vet telling me. HW can cause a lot of problems, and a lot of expensive treatment. Dogs are expensive enough with food, regular vet visits, etc... Why add a higher risk to your dog's health by not using the preventative medicines.


----------



## Ali B.

All three of my girls get Sentinel. The mosquitoes are ridiculous here in the area of New Jersey I live in, especially the Asian tiger ones.


----------



## Keisha1

Heartworm is rampant in Florida so I do give them preventatives


----------



## DobberDog

Emmett gets Iverhart Plus every month and Angel just started on HFT ezybones for heartworms and intestinal worms. Once Emmett is done with the years supply I bought in Jan this year, he will switch over to the HFT Ezybones as well.


----------



## jlhorowitz36

*Hwp*

I absolutely will keep my new pup on Trifexis. Even though it is not as common in WV as in Florida it is still here and I know for a fact the Mosquitos are. I work in a veterinary hospital and we do see positive tests here and there. However my dog is also protected against fleas, whipworms, roundworms and hookworms. Heartworm is also very expensive and can be dangerous to treat.


----------



## Rbeckett

I believe that if your not treating for heartworm that you have no business having a fine animal like a shepherd. Treating for infestations and parasites is a responsibility and not really an option. If you don't do the little stuff like give them a tid bit every month what else will you let slide when it comes to your best friends health? I'm pretty opinionated because I have seen animals die from heart worm infestation and it is a miserable and prolonged agonizing death. The owner should have been put in jail for animal abuse and neglect. There is no excuse for an animal dyeing from heartworm besides neglect and ignorance....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## lalachka

Rbeckett said:


> I believe that if your not treating for heartworm that you have no business having a fine animal like a shepherd. Treating for infestations and parasites is a responsibility and not really an option. If you don't do the little stuff like give them a tid bit every month what else will you let slide when it comes to your best friends health? I'm pretty opinionated because I have seen animals die from heart worm infestation and it is a miserable and prolonged agonizing death. The owner should have been put in jail for animal abuse and neglect. There is no excuse for an animal dyeing from heartworm besides neglect and ignorance....
> 
> Wheelchair Bob


Oops, I'm glad I saw this. I had mine on revolution which is a tick, flea and heart worm preventative but I stopped it last month because he has bad allergies and hot spots and I wanted to stop any chemicals. 

I heard people having allergies from tick and flea preventatives. 

So what do you give for heart worm? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21

i treat year round , the winters here sometimes are not cold enough to kill the mosquitos. i use sentinal. i used to use interceptor but since they stopped making it due to the plant being shut down for violations (on the human med side) i switched to sentinal. i use Virbac Tick collars on the dogs for tick control, they work for 3 months and since wearing them the dogs have had no ticks on them (using this for 3 years now). i dont use the liquid chemicals anymore as they dont work at all.

sentry makes a 6 month tick and flea collar that is water resistant too, i have it on my bf's black lab to see if it really works as she is pretty much in the woods all the time when not with us- so far so good.. if it really works good then i might switch to that since it takes care of fleas too.


----------



## lalachka

I'm going to stop fleas and tick until next year but what can I give for heartworm in the mean while?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21

in regard to heartworms, something to really consider:

Heartworm drug resistance: It's real - VIN

In the world of canine heartworm disease research, reluctance to use the R word has evaporated. Leading authorities in pet parasites now concur that resistance to the class of drugs used in heartworm preventive drugs is real. 

“We now have proof there is resistance to the macrocyclic lactone (ML) class,” said Dr. Byron Blagburn, an Auburn University parasitologist who did much of the research on strains of heartworm found in the Mississippi Delta, where loss of efficacy to preventive drugs was first suspected. “It’s accepted by the entire industry now,” Blagburn said.

This recognition has placed the industry in uncertain territory. While the entire ML class is implicated in the resistance data, variations in product formulation and ingredient combinations may mean some products work better than others.

In an interview with the VIN News Service, Blagburn was careful to distinguish between drug class and drug product. “All preventives contain at least one macrocyclic lactone and at least one product (containing each ingredient in the class) failed. It does seem to involve all major drugs in that category,” he said, “but not all products are equal.” 

The question of whether drug-resistant strains of heartworm are emerging in the United States has been scrutinized for years. Until now, however, experts have been careful to avoid using the so-called R word, “resistant,” to describe the strains that appear not to respond as expected to macrocyclic lactones.

Blagburn credits the evolution in understanding of heartworm susceptibility and identification of the resistant strains to “an inter-collegiate, inter-laboratory, collaborative process.” 

The consensus is embodied in a recent update by the Companion Animal Parasite Council (CAPC) of its heartworm prevention guidelines. The new text on the CAPC website states: “Recent work has shown that there are isolates of heartworms that are capable of developing to adults in dogs receiving routine prophylaxis with any of the available macrocyclic lactones.” 

http://therealpitbull.proboards.com/thread/12783/heartworm-drug-resistance#ixzz2dl2FeRciIn short, a dog faithfully given heartworm-prevention medication may still become infested with the parasitic worm Dirofilaria immitis, which inhabits the arteries of the lungs and sometimes a portion of the heart, causing serious and potentially fatal disease.

Convincing evidence of resistance was presented by multiple researchers at a meeting of the American Association of Veterinary Parasitologists in Chicago last month, according to CAPC President-elect Dr. Susan Little, a veterinary parasitologist at Oklahoma State University. Although research has focused on heartworm isolates from the South and Southeast, the CAPC notes that "At this time, the geographic extent of these resistant heartworms is not known."

The macrocyclic lactone class of drugs in question comprises avermectin drugs (ivermectin and selamectin) and milbemycins (milbemycin oxime and moxidectin). These drugs are found in all commercial heartworm preventives, including: Heartgard (ivermectin), Tri-Heart Plus (ivermectin), Sentinel (milbemycin oxime), Revolution (selamectin), Advantage Multi (moxidectin), ProHeart6 (moxidectin), and Trifexis (milbemycin oxime). 

The resistance finding begs the question: Is there any point to using the products? 

Absolutely, say Blagburn and Little. Both state that the preventive products still work very well. There may be breaks in prevention with certain products in certain areas, but to the expert mind, this state of affairs only increases the need for year-round preventive action and annual testing for heartworm disease. 

“To make a presumption that because resistance exists, the products should be discontinued is absolutely ludicrous,” Blagburn said.

While increased use of a drug usually is implicated in speeding the development of resistance in target parasites or pathogens, the canine heartworm may be different. With the heartworm, a number of factors work against the propagation of resistant genetics, according to Blagburn. The factors include:

◦Refugia. The population of heartworms not exposed to the drugs — heartworms living in wild canids such as wolves, foxes and coyotes, and in untreated domestic dogs — helps to dilute the heartworm gene pool, keeping the resistant genes from predominating. 
◦Life cycle. Heartworms go through multiple larval stages, taking a relatively long time to reach reproductive maturity. The longer it takes a species to reach reproductive age, the slower the genetic change in its population. 
◦Involvement of an insect vector. Heartworms are transmitted from host to host via the bites of infected mosquitoes, a fact that acts as a speed bump to genetic turnover. 
While the spread of resistant genes is inevitable, Blagburn said, drug resistance is likely to spread geographically more slowly than has been the case with related worms, such as gastrointestinal parasites.

The recent heartworm research is notable not only for the multi-institute approach, but because the investigation into reports of product failure was spearheaded by the manufacturer of one of the products in question. In communication with the VIN News Service, Dr. Jason Drake of Novartis Animal Health explained the genesis of the studies:

“In recent years, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has seen an increase in reports of lack of efficacy in all approved heartworm preventive therapies – reports that were from manufacturers and veterinarians," Drake said. "After listening to the concerns of veterinarians in the Mississippi River Valley, Novartis Animal Health decided to invest in understanding this problem and, if resistance was confirmed, to work with veterinarians to help contain the spread of resistance.” 

He highlighted data demonstrating that the entire drug class is affected. “Regardless of which product was used, whether it was oral, topical or injected, protection against some Dirofilaria immitis isolates from the Mississippi River Valley was less than 100 percent for all active ingredients included in the ML class,” he said. 

While the entire class of drugs appears vulnerable to resistance, not every product has shown reduced efficacy.

Bayer Animal Health, maker of Advantage Multi, a topical drug that contains moxidectin, said by email to the VIN News Service that while research has shown a failure of injectable moxidectin to protect all dogs in a challenge study, the company is unaware of any published data showing a similar failure of moxidectin product applied to the skin.

Little, the parasitologist and CAPC president-elect, confirmed this. She explained: “The CAPC statement refers to all active ingredients because of the injectable moxidectin data, which have been presented in detail. Topical moxidectin is thought to result in higher plasma levels than injectable moxidectin, so there are likely differences in performance. But right now, we don’t fully understand what those differences may be.” 
Another pharmaceutical company, Merial, maker of Heartgard Plus, expressed support for the updated CAPC guidelines but downplayed resistance concerns. “Presently, there is no evidence that reduced susceptibility to macrocyclic lactones is a widespread phenomenon in the D. immitis population or will ever become one,” the company stated by email to the VIN News Service. “Further work will be needed to determine the extent to which the existence of resistant isolates will be a concern.”
http://therealpitbull.proboards.com/thread/12783/heartworm-drug-resistance#ixzz2dl2kiXqRIn the meantime, how concerned should dog owners be about whether their dog’s heartworm preventive is effective?

Little advises that dog owners should not panic, but make sure they pay attention to maintaining a good heartworm prevention program, working in conjunction with their veterinarian. “Compliance is more important than ever before," she said.

“What worries me,” Little continued, “is when I hear people say, “Oh, heartworm preventives — I hear those don’t work anymore.” She stressed that preventive products still work quite well for their intended function – preventing heartworm disease.

“Not every third-stage larva is resistant,” she said, referring to the infective stage in the heartworm life cycle. “It’s not uniform throughout the population, and the number of worms is correlated with the severity of disease.”

Little went on to say that because “disease severity is linked, in part, to the number of worms present in a dog,” if one or two worms escape a preventive rather than the 25 to 30 worms that may infest an un-medicated dog, “that may be a success in terms of disease prevention.” 

Little pointed out that the heartworm preventive products have always been marketed as heartworm disease preventives. “And they still are. They’re just not, in some areas, complete heartworm infection preventives.” 

The CAPC guidelines emphasize the need for year-round use of heartworm preventives in uninfected dogs and annual antigen testing. 

One method of treating heartworm disease, using preventive products over a long period to kill adult worms, has been fingered as a suspect in the development of resistant heartworms.

A passage in the CAPC guidelines written in capital letters practically shouts the importance of using approved "adulticide" products to treat heartworm infected dogs rather than the “slow-kill” method of using macrocyclic lactone preventives to gradually treat an adult heartworm infection.

According to the American Heartworm Society, this method can take up to two years of continuous administration to clear an infection entirely. 
​​​​The need to abandon the slow-kill approach was reiterated in no uncertain terms by Blagburn. He said: “We have good data to convey to veterinarians that using anything other than the available adulticide to eliminate heartworm infections can be risky. We need to avoid slow-kill in every situation if at all possible.” 

The problem with using the slow-kill technique to kill adult heartworms, experts say, is this: If there are microfilariae in the infected dog that are resistant to the macrocyclic lactone drug used, those parasites will be transmitted to mosquitoes, potentially finding their way to a new dog in which to reproduce, increasing the risk to all dogs in the area.

Little repeated the prohibition against the slow-kill technique even more strongly, calling the method irresponsible given what we now know. “If we select for resistance, even in an individual dog, we put every animal in the area at risk. We just can’t do slow-kill anymore," she said.

That's not to blame those who used the technique previously, she added. “We didn’t know. We thought it was OK. We were trying to do in some situations what we thought was best for the dog. But it's no longer a viable option.”

Little and Blagburn stressed that if a veterinarian believes that the slow-kill approach truly is medically indicated, the dog first must be free of circulating microfilariae. Only dogs without microfilariae should be maintained on preventives long-term, they said.

Given the preponderance of evidence of resistance presented at the veterinary parasitology meeting last month, Little said the CAPC board had no difficulty concluding that resistance is an issue.

"When we saw the data, it was confirmation," she said. "It was very compelling because it was multiple laboratories finding the same evidence. We have very strong evidence that there has been a shift in preventive efficacy in laboratory studies that corresponds with what veterinarians have been telling us from the field.

"There are some veterinarians who are now rightfully saying, 'I told you so,' " she commented with a smile, but added, "We needed the lab confirmation."
http://therealpitbull.proboards.com/thread/12783/heartworm-drug-resistance#ixzz2dl2zRsfZ
​


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Heartworm Preventive Comparison
lists type of meds available to you lala
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_heartworm_preventive_compariso.html


----------



## lalachka

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Heartworm Preventive Comparison
> lists type of meds available to you lala
> http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_heartworm_preventive_compariso.html


Thank you, but how to know which are good? For example, I remember there was a Kmart or Walmart brand of advantix or whatever and it gave dogs big problems. I'm just trying to find something that works but that has as little side effects as possible. 

I'm just now seeing improvement with his dermatitis, i'd be upset if it came back because of some medicine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21

As far as heartworm pills i use the one that kills the most parasites. If you buy cheap you get what you pay for....


----------



## lalachka

mebully21 said:


> As far as heartworm pills i use the one that kills the most parasites. If you buy cheap you get what you pay for....


I know, I don't buy cheap. I used that as an example of the things I'm scared of. But people had problems with advantix as well so it's not just cheap ones that give problems. 

Basically I'm looking for the least side effect one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angierose

I usually use one of the ones that only has ivermectin in it, no other drugs. I didn't realize that there were other active ingredients used in the preventatives but that does help give you more choices.

You could ask your vet and see if they recommend any particular one for your area.


----------



## mebully21

It depends on the dog and side effects . I find least side effects with sentinal and interceptor for my dogs


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs

When their heartworm tests was negative, I use the petguard I get from Walmart. 4 months, $24. Takes care of fleas, ticks and mosquitoes, the cause of heart-worm infestation. I've been very satisfied with it and have not seen any side effects from it.


----------



## Rottendog

Always, I have had one Rottie with Heartworms when I got her back in 1983. The treatment and keeping her quiet for 6 weeks was very rough. From then on, all my dogs have had heartworm preventive. I also had a Lab rescue that had them when I rescued her. Another treatment and quiet for 6 weeks. Want fun? Try to keep a young Lab quiet for 6 weeks. And living in SC with the heat, humidity and mosquito's. I insist on preventive. I use Heartguard and have for ever. I can control other parasites as needed.


----------



## Harry and Lola

Harry and Lola get a Heartguard chew every month.

I don't like the yearly heartworm vaccine as the thought of allowing worms to build up over the year and then give a massive chemical shot to kill them worries me, so I prefer to provide monthly preventative.


----------



## Mishka&Milo

Yes! We live in the south... And I have had a dog with heart worms, and I certainly don't want a repeat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

Yes. Religiously.

Gollum, my boy GSD who just passed on New Years Eve (He was 14. They said he was approx. 4 yrs old when I adopted him) He had a horrid, horrid case of heartworms when I adopted from the city shelter. Back then, shelters didn't test for HW at all, and if they did, they would have put him down. 
When I informed them he tested positive, they told me I could bring him back. I told them I was keeping him, but just had to delay his city ordered neuter while he was treated. They were happy. 

The immiticide treatments were visibly painful for him to endure. I spent many nights up with him as his back hurt and he was just plain scared. It took months... The expense was stupid for something so preventable.

I will never *not* give heartworm preventive..Pele is mainly inside now, but all it takes is 1 nasty mosquito. Just 1. For $10.00 a month, she'll have no heartache from heartworm if I can help it.

edit- and we test her for HW every year to be sure she's okay


----------



## Harry and Lola

Yes exactly 4 weeks between each dose. I give Heartguard Plus chews. Think it is essentially dogs are routinely treated for heart worm.


----------



## GatorBytes

Not since 2008. Just tested 2 days ago = Negative


----------



## lalachka

Gator. I was going to go that route but then Anubis explained that the dogs are tested for the presence of breeding females and if they're present then you're already too far gone. 

Is that true? I still haven't started him on it, was going to do some research. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

Lalachka, in your research, please read carefully the American Heartworm Association guidelines, and talk about them with your vet.


----------



## lalachka

Magwart said:


> Lalachka, in your research, please read carefully the American Heartworm Association guidelines, and talk about them with your vet.



Just saw this. I will, thank you. What's your opinion on the subject?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

lalachka said:


> Just saw this. I will, thank you. What's your opinion on the subject?



If I were up North or out West with a dog that tolerated ivermectin, I'd be using an ivermectin-based product monthly, year round. The amount of ivermectin in the monthly pills is very, very low (for the sake of comparison, a vet told me the dose they use to treat demodex is sometimes 100X the HW prevention dose). Ivermectin has been around for a long time, and its safety profile is well known in dogs without MDR1. It's an old, widely used drug.

I'm not up North. I'm in the Deep South in the Mississippi Delta. We have confirmed ivermectin-resistant strains developing here, and it's not hard to find people here whose dogs on ivermectin came down with a light-positive HW test. HW is an epidemic here--90% of dogs or more test positive in the shelters. SO...this year, I switched to Advantage Multi, since it was the only one in the recent Auburn study that was 100% effective on the first dose. Some others took at least three monthly doses to be 100% effective.

It wasn't my preferred delivery method because I hate the smell and the greasy spot on the shoulders for a few days. I tolerate that inconvenience because of its effectiveness. I need whip and hookworm protection because my foster dogs often bring that nastiness into my backyard--whipworm protection is uncommon in these products. (Trifexis was another option for me, but the anecdotal reports about bad reactions made me uneasy.) If I didn't need whipworm protection, I would have likely used Proheart6, an injection that works for 6 months (same ingredient as Advantage Multi, I believe). My vet's dogs are on that injection, and they've seen no "breakthrough" HW infections at his clinic.

Here's a link to the study: 
http://www.bayerdvm.com/show.aspx/blagburn-study-vet-parositol

Key language about dose timing is in the conclusion:
"Results reported herein indicate that not all available heartworm preventive products are effective against the MP3 strain of D. immitis *when applied as a single treatment 30 days after experimental infection*. Under the conditions of this study, a combination of imidacloprid and moxidectin (Advantage Multi® for dogs, Bayer HealthCare, Animal Health, Shawnee, KS) was 100% effective against
the MP3 strain of D. immitis." (p. 194, emphasis added)

The manufacturer's FDA approval studies are also available to read--those are studies where they infect test subjects with heartworm at specific intervals, and see how long well product protects, doing necropsies on the dogs to see how many worms develop to adulthood. These studies are usually on the mfr's website, sometimes under the vet portion of their site. 

Here's additional key language from the NIH summary of the studies, for the active ingredient in Advantage Multi:
"In three trials, however, this minimum dose of 2.5







mg moxidectin/kg protected *all 44 dogs that were treated 33 to 34







days after inoculation *and *12 dogs treated 45







days after inoculation*."
Source: Heartworms, macrocyclic lactones, and the specter of resistance to prevention in the United States (p. 4) 

In other words, at the 45 day mark, some dogs may still be protected. I'm dosing every 30, as recommended by my vet and the manufacturer -- a time-period that ensures the product is 100% effective.

Moreover, it's very important that the Auburn study looking at resistance found *all* products worked if given three months in a row (but some failed to protect after just one month). You are now seeing this admonition in ads for these products. Using them one month on, then skipping a few months would appear to be dangerous business.

Having taken two rescues through HW treatment and seen the misery and pain and experienced sleepless nights counting a dog's breaths- per-minute as heart worms are dying in the lungs...I won't take risks. The treatment is awful (and not all dogs make it through the treatment).


----------



## GatorBytes

Magwart said:


> *Here's a link to the study:
> *http://www.bayerdvm.com/show.aspx/blagburn-study-vet-parositol
> 
> Key language about dose timing is in the conclusion:
> "Results reported herein indicate that not all available heartworm preventive products are effective against the MP3 strain of D. immitis *when applied as a single treatment 30 days after experimental infection*. Under the conditions of this study, a combination of imidacloprid and moxidectin (*Advantage Multi® for dogs, Bayer HealthCare, Animal Health, Shawnee, KS*) was 100% effective against
> the MP3 strain of D. immitis." (p. 194, emphasis added)
> 
> *The manufacturer's* FDA approval studies are also available to read--those are studies where they infect test subjects with heartworm at specific intervals, and see how long well product protects, doing necropsies on the dogs to see how many worms develop to adulthood. These studies are usually on the mfr's website, sometimes under the vet portion of their site.
> 
> Here's additional key language from the NIH summary of the studies, for the active ingredient in Advantage Multi:
> "In three trials, however, this minimum dose of 2.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mg moxidectin/kg protected *all 44 dogs that were treated 33 to 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> days after inoculation *and *12 dogs treated 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> days after inoculation*."
> Source: Heartworms, macrocyclic lactones, and the specter of resistance to prevention in the United States (p. 4)
> 
> In other words, at the 45 day mark, some dogs may still be protected. I'm dosing every 30, as recommended by my vet and the manufacturer -- a time-period that ensures the product is 100% effective.
> 
> Moreover, it's very important that the Auburn study looking at resistance found *all* products worked if given three months in a row (but some failed to protect after just one month).i *You are now seeing this admonition* *in ads for these products.* Using them one month on, then skipping a few months would appear to be dangerous business.
> 
> Having taken two rescues through HW treatment and seen the misery and pain and experienced sleepless nights counting a dog's breaths- per-minute as heart worms are dying in the lungs...I won't take risks. The treatment is awful (and not all dogs make it through the treatment).


 Read between the lines


----------



## DJEtzel

Due to information like this... HEARTWORM FACTS, THE TRUTH ABOUT HEARTWORM

I give ivermectin one or two times per summer and HW test every other year.


----------



## lalachka

DJEtzel said:


> Due to information like this... HEARTWORM FACTS, THE TRUTH ABOUT HEARTWORM
> 
> I give ivermectin one or two times per summer and HW test every other year.



I posted this in one of my threads and Anubis brought up a few good points. The main point that made me change my mind and give it in the summer was that the test only detects adult breeding females and once they're in your dog - the treatment is nasty, no matter how early you caught it. 


What do you think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

lalachka said:


> I posted this in one of my threads and Anubis brought up a few good points. The main point that made me change my mind and give it in the summer was that the test only detects adult breeding females and once they're in your dog - the treatment is nasty, no matter how early you caught it.
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do not think that the treatment is nasty. Using "preventative" to treat it has proven very possible. I would never use the fast kill method. I know that the test only detects adult worms and not the micro, which is why I don't test every year.


----------



## lalachka

I thought the preventative can't be given if the dog tests positive. Are yu saying that's not true? 

I'd rather not give it to my dog and I haven't yet this summer, just decided that I will soon)))))

ETA also, what do you mean you'd never use the fast kill method. Isn't there sometimes no other choice?

Also, what's slow kill? Preventatives?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

lalachka said:


> I thought the preventative can't be given if the dog tests positive. Are yu saying that's not true?
> 
> I'd rather not give it to my dog and I haven't yet this summer, just decided that I will soon)))))
> 
> ETA also, what do you mean you'd never use the fast kill method. Isn't there sometimes no other choice?
> 
> Also, what's slow kill? Preventatives?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
That is not true. Using "preventatives" + (sometimes) antibiotics long term (6 mos usually) is what is called the "slow kill" method. It is 10x safer, easier, and cheaper. I have seen great results on dozens of shelter dogs when the imiticide shortage happened a few years ago. I've seen fast kill in dogs, and I would never do it. There is always an option as far as I know - no reason I can think that you would have to kill them NOW. If the dog is so infected that it is at risk of dying, it would probably not make it through imiticide treatment. 

I will give liquid ivermectin to my dogs when the temps are high enough, long enough. It's not very common here where the weather changes so frequently.


----------



## lalachka

Got you, thank you, same here with the temps. And how much do yu give? Liquid meaning topical?

I will think on whether I want to give it at all. Gotta read some more about this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

I give .1cc/10lbs of liquid ivermectin ORALLY.


----------



## Saphire

DJEtzel said:


> I give .1cc/10lbs of liquid ivermectin ORALLY.


Are you using the sheep drench and do you cut it with anything? 

Carmspack Gus


----------



## LifeofRiley

DJEtzel said:


> That is not true. Using "preventatives" + (sometimes) antibiotics long term (6 mos usually) is what is called the "slow kill" method. It is 10x safer, easier, and cheaper. I have seen great results on dozens of shelter dogs when the imiticide shortage happened a few years ago. I've seen fast kill in dogs, and I would never do it. There is always an option as far as I know - no reason I can think that you would have to kill them NOW. If the dog is so infected that it is at risk of dying, it would probably not make it through imiticide treatment.
> 
> I will give liquid ivermectin to my dogs when the temps are high enough, long enough. It's not very common here where the weather changes so frequently.


FYI…

Slow Kill vs Immiticide® for Treating Heartworm in Dogs

Key Quote:
“The American Heartworm Society does not recommend the use of monthly ivermectin products to treat dogs infected with heartworm disease. There are several reasons that using melarsomine to kill the adult heartworms is safer and more effective for your dog than using ivermectin monthly.

The adult heartworm is responsible for the damage to heart and lungs that causes the symptoms of heartworm disease in dogs.
Melarsomine (Immiticide) is the only medication we have available that can kill these adult worms. Ivermectin kills the larval stages but not the adult worms. It also does not shorten their lifespan or render them sterile.
With time, as long the larval stages do not survive and no new infections occur, the adult heartworms will die of "natural causes." However, this may take as long as two years to occur.
As long as there are adult heartworms living in the heart and pulmonary arteries, the damage to these organs will continue. That means that while your dog is receiving only the monthly ivermectin medication, his heartworm disease will continue to progress and his heart and lungs can suffer severe damage.
Another reason that monthly ivermectin treatment is not recommended for heartworm-infected dogs is that some parasitologists believe that the "slow kill" method has contributed to the development of strains of heartworms that are resistant to heartworm preventive medications. (Dr. Byron Blagburn, webinar, Emerging Issues in Heartworm Prevention, presented by DVM360, 4/20/2011)”

For more info go to the American Heartworm Society website:
American Heartworm Society

Many rescues had to resort to using the slow-kill method during the immiticide shortage a while back, but it is not the recommended treatment protocol. The rescues I work with all use the fast kill method now that there is not a shortage.


----------



## DJEtzel

I personally feel that the risks of the fast kill are much more that the risks of the slow kill. 

I use the injectable 1% solution.


----------



## LifeofRiley

DJEtzel said:


> I personally feel that the risks of the fast kill are much more that the risks of the slow kill.


What are you basing that belief on? Honestly, the only time I would recommend the "slow kill" method to anyone is if they just could not afford the "fast kill" method or if the infected dog was geriatric and had other health conditions.

The "slow kill" method is not one I would choose for my dog. Using that method, it is recommended that the dogs have activity restrictions for 2-3 years. That is a very long time and would dramatically impact the quality of life of the dog, IMO.

My dog actually did arrive into rescue HW+ and he received the "fast kill" treatment method. I was his foster home at that time (we adopted him later). The 30 day activity restriction was hard... can't imagine if I had to worry about that for 2-3 years as you would with the "slow kill" method. The rescue tested and treated my dog, so it was not my choice... but, having done a lot of research on the subject, it is the same choice I would have made.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

DJEtzel said:


> Due to information like this... HEARTWORM FACTS, THE TRUTH ABOUT HEARTWORM
> 
> I give ivermectin one or two times per summer and HW test every other year.


Things like this rarely update, and act like heartworm disease is so rare and so hard to get - yet it happens all the time. The truth is that not enough people test their dogs to know how many dogs really have heartworm, and the more hw+ dogs there are in an area, the worse it gets. When people bring dogs up from endemic areas, and do the slow kill, or don't treat, they compound the issue. 

A rescue I volunteered with way back was going to do the slow kill method on a dog and adopt her out +. The adopters just happened to be 2 medical doctors (with no connections to the makers of Immiticide or heartworm meds) who did extensive research on slow vs. fast kill. This was before the latest information on slow kill was available, and they still opted to do the fast kill on her based on the information and studies that they evaluated as scientists and medical professionals. The damage that is done to the heart, lungs, kidneys, and at a cellular level while a dog is positive is devastating. 

So this map (only goes up to 2009 so 5 years old as far as incidences) shows how many people leave without preventatives - ask your own vets how many people use preventatives and how many test their dogs - that gives you an idea of how many dogs are at risk of carrying infection for the mosquitoes in your area. Then add wildlife. I did a home visit on someone whose VET told them not to bother testing. I talked to her about the size of an adult worm (up to 12 inches) in her dog (5#) and she went to the vet that week to test - no hw but the dog had anaplasmosis, so there is benefit in testing regardless. 

If I were taking the risk of not giving a preventative, which I would not, I would test every 7 months.


----------



## lalachka

Jean, yes, I forgot to mention that when we spoke. If I decide against giving it in the summer I will test every 6 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep

The problem is, by the time your dog tests positive, it's been infected for at least 6 months or so and they have adult heartworms already damaging their hearts (test can only work for adult heartworm). I think the idea with the prevention is to kill them at the L3/L4 stage, before they do damage.


----------



## DJEtzel

blackshep said:


> The problem is, by the time your dog tests positive, it's been infected for at least 6 months or so and they have adult heartworms already damaging their hearts (test can only work for adult heartworm). I think the idea with the prevention is to kill them at the L3/L4 stage, before they do damage.


Which, if I understand correctly, means that dosing HW preventative no later than every 6 mos would prevent worms from advancing to adult worms, so they would be killed off. This is why puppies don't get tested, and put on HW preventative right away, or testing is after 6 months. Dosing twice a summer in the warm months (when it's agreed that October-may is not HW season) would be two doses in 5 months. Am I wrong?


----------



## blackshep

No, that sounds right. I'm just saying, some people don't use preventative, but rather test and wait until the dog is positive before treating, and I don't think that's wise, personally. I certainly don't think they need to be done every month, however, some also use the HW preventative for flea/tick prevention too


----------



## DJEtzel

blackshep said:


> No, that sounds right. I'm just saying, some people don't use preventative, but rather test and wait until the dog is positive before treating, and I don't think that's wise, personally. I certainly don't think they need to be done every month, however, some also use the HW preventative for flea/tick prevention too


Oh, gotcha!!

I don't think I would be comfortable with that. But, given the information I've read, I am not comfortable with dosing every 30 days, especially year round. I am much more comfortable with twice a summer and holistic flea/tick preventative. 

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## blackshep

DJEtzel said:


> Oh, gotcha!!
> 
> I don't think I would be comfortable with that. But, given the information I've read, I am not comfortable with dosing every 30 days, especially year round. I am much more comfortable with twice a summer and holistic flea/tick preventative.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!


If you live in a colder climate, you definitely don't need to do it year round!


----------



## lalachka

blackshep said:


> The problem is, by the time your dog tests positive, it's been infected for at least 6 months or so and they have adult heartworms already damaging their hearts (test can only work for adult heartworm). I think the idea with the prevention is to kill them at the L3/L4 stage, before they do damage.



Yeah, lol, that's what made me rethink my approach so I was going to give it in the summer only. Then saw this thread. Still thinking))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

DJEtzel said:


> Am I wrong?


My understanding of the HW lifecycle differs from yours. I'm not a vet. In our rescue, we spend a lot of time and money dealing with HW, so we think about this a lot.

I think we have to look closely at the HW lifecycle here. Here's our starting point *- heartworm lifecycle*:
http://www.capcvet.org/capc-recommendations/canine-heartworm

Preventative products kill L3 and L4 larvae. On that, we should all be able to agree. See, e.g., 
Preventing Heartworm Infection in Dogs (Chemoprophylaxis) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!
01 Heartworm Treatment - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!
01 Heartworm: The Parasite - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

(Where it gets dicey is the additional claim that ivermectin gets _some_ *early-stage* L5s -- how early isn't at all clear. You have no assurance of _when _you lose the L5 window with ivermectin, though, so certainty requires getting them as L3s or L4s.)

If we agree on that, then we should also be able to agree that once larvae molt into L5 or adults, you lost the window to kill them with prevention products (unless you get very lucky and catch the earliest phase of L5 with ivermectin). 

Now with your maturing L5s, you have a HW(+) dog, though there may not be enough antigen present yet for the test to turn positive until 6-7 mo., once the worms start reproducing. They're in there growing and maturing, and not being killed by ivermectin, but the test isn't sensitive enough to show them (yet).

I've known many pups in rescue that were pulled around the 4-6 mo. mark, put on preventative, that turned positive between 6-12 mo. mark. One of my foster failures was pulled at the 6 mo. mark, and tested HW(-)--we retested when she was 12 mo. old, and she was positive (though she'd been on prevention the whole time with me). Why? Because she was likely already carrying L5s that the test couldn't pick up, but that were silently growing inside her-- too old to be killed by preventative, but too young to be picked up by the test until she was a year old. 

So then the question is, how long do larvae remain L3s and L4s, when we can be sure of killing them with prevention products? 

My understanding is that the answer is 70 days at most--maybe as few as 50 days. It depends on weather and humidity, among other things. Again, to be certain, you have to look at the low end - 50 days or less, as you have no way of knowing how fast the larvae are molting. 

Once an infected mosquito bites, the HW "baby" L3 is deposited in the dog. L3s molt into L4s within about a few days of infection, and then they start migrating into the dog. Then 50-70 days after infections, they molt again into sexually immature adult worms--becoming L5s. You then will have lost the window to prevent the infection. 

Still, they won't produce antigens that can be picked up by the HW test until they are sexually mature, and there are females that are reproducing--they are in there growing, and doing damage, even though you are now giving ivermectin. 

Once they molt at the 50-70 day mark, the young adults now move into the pulmonary system, heading for the heart and lungs -- this means they start damaging the organs just 70 days after infection, not 6 or 7 months! Your dog now has something 10-15 cm in length in its arteries. They keep growing. By 7 months, they're mature and reproducing, measuring up to 30 cm. It will also start producing microfilariae, enabling mosquitoes to infect the other dogs in your neighborhood who aren't on prevention. 

At this point, the dog will test HW(+) -- it's been HW(+) for months though.

If I've misunderstood any details of the lifecycle, I'm open to any information from veterinary literature to the contrary. A few posts ago, I posted links to peer-reviewed scientific journal research. Here, I've posted links to information from veterinary resources. If you have information to the contrary from similarly reliable sources, I'd love to see it.


----------



## lalachka

Magwart, so if I give meds every 45 days in the summer months as suggested in the article, then I'm OK right?

Or what's the max number of days I can space it out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

No one knows for sure how many days it will take your dog's larvae to molt, and it depends on weather conditions. I believe that's why they recommend 30--it's a margin of safety.


----------



## DJEtzel

Magwart, you have some great information there, I enjoyed reading it. 

But I'm still a little lost as to how the temperature play into your theory/understanding. Everything I have read says that first temps have to be over 80 degrees for 1-2 weeks STRAIGHT or over 64 for a month STRAIGHT in order for the microfil..* to be able to continue growth. If you're dosing any time that happens, one could speculate you would be safe, correct?


----------



## Magwart

The tricky thing with temps is that temps outside aren't the temps in crawl spaces, tunnels and even sewers. I found a bunch of mosquitoes hanging out under my house during a hard freeze in January, as that space was nice and warm for them. Our hard freezes in Louisiana aren't like yours up North, obviously -- it was pretty disturbing to see though. I thus don't have any confidence in dosing based on outdoor temps. My worry is that they hang out under the house or in a tunnel or other nice warm place a few weeks, then zip out and bite my dog, the risk is potentially there.


----------



## lalachka

Magwart said:


> The tricky thing with temps is that temps outside aren't the temps in crawl spaces, tunnels and even sewers. I found a bunch of mosquitoes hanging out under my house during a hard freeze in January, as that space was nice and warm for them. Our hard freezes in Louisiana aren't like yours up North, obviously -- it was pretty disturbing to see though. I thus don't have any confidence in dosing based on outdoor temps. My worry is that they hang out under the house or in a tunnel or other nice warm place a few weeks, then zip out and bite my dog, the risk is potentially there.




I thought the temperatures are the temps needed for the HW cycle to continue, not for mosquitoes to be out and biting. 

So if a mosquito is out in December and bites my dog the cycle is halted until the temps are 60 for 10 days, days and nights (I know it's a little higher and longer but to be on the safe side). So the cycle inside my dog will be halted until the temps stay for 10 days. No?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

How about prevent mosquito bites.

Lemon eucalyptus - there is a pet friendly spray, can't remember what called will look for.

I used ordinary ol' eucalyptus essential oil on me and my dog. No bites. Have to reapply every 2-3 hrs....but I just threw 4-5 drops in my hand, rubbed together, patted myself down, a couple more drops and finger tipped into his mane and rubbed hands together ran down lightly on his fur. Didn't even cover his body, nor mine.

Study was done and lemon eucalyptus was just as effective as deet (NEVER use deet on dogs)


----------



## GatorBytes

lalachka said:


> I thought the temperatures are the temps needed for the HW cycle to continue, not for mosquitoes to be out and biting.
> 
> So if a mosquito is out in December and bites my dog the cycle is halted until the temps are 60 for 10 days, days and nights (I know it's a little higher and longer but to be on the safe side). So the cycle inside my dog will be halted until the temps stay for 10 days. No?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 NO temps (57) halt the cycle in the mosquito


----------



## GatorBytes

Magwart said:


> No one knows for sure how many days it will take your dog's larvae to molt, and it depends on weather conditions. I believe that's why they recommend 30--it's a margin of safety.


 It has nothing to do with safety and everything to do with profits.

Hence why they have invented the new snow mosquito to tap into the market of those of use who are NOT in the deep south in order to capitalize on the $$$.

The AHS is nothing but a organization funded by HW drug (pesticide)companies


----------



## lalachka

Gatorbytes, can you post a link where you buy it from. Mosquitoes bother me a lot. I'd try it. I'd know right away if it works and if it does then I will use it on my dog too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

lalachka said:


> Gatorbytes, can you post a link where you buy it from. Mosquitoes bother me a lot. I'd try it. I'd know right away if it works and if it does then I will use it on my dog too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
The pet one I believe I saw on Animal wellness magazine. I will look for.

The other (eucalyptus essential oil), I just used aromaforce.


----------



## spiascik

I give all my dogs preventative all year. It is much better for them to treat the worms as microfilaria (babies) before they are attached in the heart. It can be very dangerous as when the adult worms die they can block veins. Not to mention it is much more expensive to treat rather than prevent. I feel better knowing that my dogs are not going to get the worms and are not at risk.


----------



## bruiser

We recently had a outbreak of Heart Worm according to my vet. I never gave the preventative to any of my dogs in the past. But since I've talked to 2 clients at my vets office whose dogs recently were diagnosed with it, I've decided to go ahead and give my dogs the meds.


----------



## Darth_Ariel

We usually start in the spring and stop around the Fall with preventatives, our local office kept bumping the price up and we wondered why we were treating when it was 20 degrees outside anyway.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I will be putting Ruger on heartworm prevention.

South Carolina's state bird is the mosquito.... 
We also live in a marshfront neighborhood, so that brings even more of them come late spring / summer.


----------



## Nikitta

My dogs are on every vaccine and preventative medicine known to man. I don't care what other people say, I'm not taking any chances with their health and I give heartworm prevention year round and I live in SD.


----------



## wick

I am in Bakersfield California and they were VERY serous about doing it, they recommended heartguard, which we will use once we are done treating our pup for possible mange with revolution (they didn't find any but he was itching a bunch and since it is so hard to get rid of it they wanted to play it safe) which has an off label use for heart worm (however I looked at research that indicated that it was not very effective...in fact heartguard, in that study was the only one that was 100 percent effective) 

Some dogs however can have adverse reactions to heartworm medication so people sometimes don't use it... Like a poster said above I found in my online research that the south has the highest amount of heartworm incidents in the country.... and since it is very hard, dangerous, and expensive to treat when found you might want to consider the preventative. (Also they recommend testing for it every year because if you give them heartworm medication when they HAVE adult heartworms the dogs can die from the heartworm die off). 

Obviously l am not a professional or anything but please do your research on any medication both before you give it to the dog and before you choose NOT give it to them! In this case in order to rid the dog of heartworm the vet has to slowly poison the dog (some people related it to chemo therapy), and this process can only be done on healthy dogs due to the side effects! The dogs also go through much pain from the procedure and are not allowed to dog ANY exercise for weeks after the treatments... IDK about you but that seems impossible. IMO unless the dog has an adverse reaction to the heartworm preventative this is one of the medications worth giving! (not to mention treating the heartworm can cost $4-5,000 dollars!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson

My dogs are vaccinated and are on Frontline Plus and Heartgaurd. I do however give their bodies a break from the Frontline and Heartguard in December, January and February as I live in PA and there is no reason to be on those medicines in the colder months here where I'm at.


----------



## Phantom

Yes, I give them the monthly tablet during most of the year, occasionally I may not give it to them during December-February because it's too cold for mosquitoes and they never leave the yard when it's freezing out. We have a ton on mosquitoes during the warmer months however, so I give them the tablet the rest of the year.


----------



## germanshepherd15

I was doing a holistic preventative until a couple months after we moved to Michigan, we switched to Revolution, 'cause the fleas and mosquitoes are unreal out here, but if they were less like they were in California, you bet I'd still be doing a holistic deal.


----------



## Darthvader

Caleb gets his Heartworm med 1x a month.


----------



## JessAndHerWolf

Mine takes Heartgard Plus monthly and we use Frontline Plus April-September. We're in Wisconsin. Ticks are INSANE up here this year! My sister-in-law is constantly finding them on her husky. She doesn't use preventatives, so I don't bring my dog along to her house anymore. I'm afraid he'll pick them up from the husky and I think ticks are just revolting. I about cried when I had to take one off one of my sons' heads in May, lol.


----------



## Bjorneo

Steffi gets her monthly Interceptor and vaccinations as recommended.


----------



## Augustine

Given the area that we live in, I don't currently give heartworm medication as both local vets we have been to say she is fine without it.

I am still considering starting her on it next year, though. From the late spring to the early fall.


----------



## Kong

Kong gets his preventive heart worm chewable tablets once a month. For me it is one of those things, I'd much rather have him take it and not need it that not to take it and something happens, for me its just not worth the risk.


----------



## viking

My boy gets heartguard and frontline year round. I wondered a year or two ago about stopping the heartguard through the winter months (northern Illinois) but came to learn, no - that is dangerous. No mosquitos during those months but the heartworm's life stages will keep right on developing regardless of outside temperatures. Its real important to continue the heartworm preventative year round.


----------



## viking

Also, University of Wisconsin Veterinary School developed a test to determine if your dog cannot tolerate the heartworm preventative medicine. Its genetic, the intolerance to the med, that is.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma

Yes, year round. South Texas = HW city.


----------



## Ajax & Harper

We're in Virginia and both our dogs get Heartgard Plus year round in addition to Frontline Plus year round as well. We go hiking and camping a lot so ticks are a big problem for us. For instance... Today is February 4th and after bringing our dogs inside from a mini hike, I saw a very small baby tick crawling on our GSD that I got off. It is 60 degrees outside today and was like 20 degrees outside last night, darn ticks are resilient.


----------



## Coleen

Yes, chewable tablet on 14th of every month. Also will be starting flea,tick,and mosquito regimen monthly.


----------



## gtaroger

*My new pup*

Right now he's to youngbut as soon as he's old enough. Yes Roger


----------



## tripleoption

Just started our pup on sentinel, got his first dose today. Too many nematodes floating around in the soil to take a chance.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

No!


----------



## IllinoisNative

Interceptor and Nexgard year round. I’m in Florida.


----------



## MakoCheese

I don’t use any there is no need to because of where I live


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom

We only use Bravecto for fleas and ticks. Thankfully Heartworm is extremely rare where I live, I've worked at a vet clinic for 4 years and I have never seen a dog test positive for Heartworm. It really just depends where you live. I know in my county, there has not been a single case in over a decade so I don't bother with Heartworm prevention. However I do think it is a great idea to test your pets every year weather they are on prevention or not.


----------



## drparker151

Yes, we camp and travel a lot. We live in Chicago so we do not do it during the winter.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Spring to fall I do it. I was in Colorado, now I'm in NW Oregon. Not much heartworm here, but the treatment also covers all other worms, as well as heartworms, so why not?


----------



## IdunGSD

Heartguard and Nextguard every month, so yes.


----------

